# [Sammelthread] Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit! (NFS 14)



## Boardi05 (16. Juni 2010)

Wie erwartet wurde heute auf der E3 Pressekonferenz von Electronic Arts das neue NFS Spiel angekündigt: Need for Speed Hot Pursuit!

  Das neue Spiel kehrt wieder zu schnellen Verfolgungsjagden zwischen exotischen Rennwagen und der Polizei zurück, wobei man diesmal auch selbst hinter dem Steuer eines Polizeiautos sitzen kann. Man kann die Karriere sowohl als Cop als auch als Racer durchspielen - entweder solo oder online.

*Patch*

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit: Erster PC-Patch erschienen

*Download Patch*

Patch 1.01| Need for Speed

*FAQ*

Wo ist der Freie-Fahrt Modus?

Im Menü wo man die Rennen auswählt

http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt-1ngmj.jpg

Wie schalte ich AA ein?

Tipps für Need for Speed Hot Pursuit: Kantenglättung (AA) aktivieren - tipps, need for speed hot pursuit



*Release: 18. Nov 2010*

*Mods*:

NFS Hot Pursuit Camera Hack v1.0a, NFS Hot Pursuit Steering Wheel + Manual Gears Mod v1.03, NFS Hot Pursuit No-Intro Patch, NFS Hot Pursuit No HUD & Real Lights MOD

NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift

*Videos*:

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit: Der Porsche 918 Spyder im neuen Trailer

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit Video Game, E3 2010: Walkthrough | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

YouTube - E3 2010 Press Conference - Need For Speed Hot Pursuit

YouTube - Need For Speed Hot Pursuit E3 Gameplay/Trailer in HD 

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - E3 Reveal Trailer 

*News*:

*Tipps für Need for Speed Hot Pursuit: Kantenglättung (AA) aktivieren - tipps, need for speed hot pursuit*

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Der gesamte Fuhrpark des Rennspiels in Bildern*



Spoiler



Need for Speed Hot Pursuit: Demo nicht für PC - Video-Update - electronic arts, rennspiel, need for speed hot pursuit

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Release-Termin wird eingehalten - Keine Verschiebung

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Neuer Trailer stellt das Autolog-Feature vor

Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit: Neues Video zeigt Tag-Nacht-Wechsel und Nachtrennen - electronic arts, rennspiel, need for speed, need for speed hot pursuit

Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit: Interview mit EA - ea, electronic arts, need for speed, need for speed hot pursuit

Spiele-Special: Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Das Arcade-Rennspiel von A-Z bei GameStar.de

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Gameplay-Trailer stellt das Rennspiel vor - News bei GameStar.de

Seacrest County im Überblick: Die komplette Karte von Need for Speed Hot Pursuit | Need for Speed

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Neuer Trailer stellt das Autolog-Feature vor

Spiele-Special: Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Das Arcade-Rennspiel von A-Z bei GameStar.de

Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit: Interview mit EA - ea, electronic arts, need for speed, need for speed hot pursuit

Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit: Neues Video zeigt Tag-Nacht-Wechsel und Nachtrennen - electronic arts, rennspiel, need for speed, need for speed hot pursuit

*Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit: "Seacrest County im Überblick"*

*Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit-Macher: "Story ist überflüssig, wir haben genügend Gameplay-Optionen für Solospieler"*



> *Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Befahrbare Strecke viermal so groß wie in Burnout: Paradise*
> Entwickler Criterion meldet, dass die befahrbare Strecke in Need of Speed: Hot Pursuit viermal so groß sein wird, wie in Burnout: Paradise, das man vorher entwickelte. Diese befahrbare Fläche soll im Multiplayer-Modus integriert sein.
> In einem Interview auf der offiziellen Website von Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit gab Matt Webster von Criterion an, dass die Spielfläche rund vier mal so groß sei, wie die aus Burnout Paradise. "Wir haben mehr als 100 Meilen Asphalt und rund 30 bis 40 Prozent mehr Off-Road-Strecken und Abkürzungsmöglichkeiten." Darüber hinaus verriet Webster, dass man sich im Multiplayer-Modus hinter Büschen vor der menschlichen Polizei verstecken könne. "In der Nacht können Sie einfach die Lichter ausschalten und sich hinter einem Busch verstecken. Das ist etwas, was mit der KI nicht möglich ist."
> Der Multiplayer-Modus ist für bis zu acht Spieler ausgelegt und die Zahl der Polizisten und Räuber ist variabel. So sei es möglich, Spiele zu erstellen, in denen es sieben Polizisten und einen Verbreche r gibt. Natürlich sind auch 4-vs-4-Matches möglich.
> ...





> *Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Wettersystem und neue Autos enthüllt*
> 
> Gamescom 2010: Dass es einen Tag-Nacht-Wechsel in Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit geben wird, ist bereits bekannt. Neben diesem Spielfeature wird im neuen Rennspiel von Criterion Games darüber hinaus auch ein Wettersystem enthalten sein, das unter anderem mit der Simulation von Gewittern und Regen für Atmosphäre sorgen soll.
> 
> ...





> *Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Gamescom-Screenshots zeigen exklusive Traumautos*
> 
> Gamescom-Bilder zu Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit zeigen exklusive und freischaltbare Autos. (Audi TT RS Coupé) Gamescom-Bilder zu Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit zeigen exklusive und freischaltbare Autos. (Audi TT RS Coupé) Nachdem Publisher Electronic Arts und der Entwickler Criterion anlässlich der Gamescom 2010 in Köln die Limited Edition zu Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit enthüllt haben, liefern wir Ihnen nun dazu passendes Bildmaterial. Die neuen Messe-Screenshots zu Hot Pursuit präsentieren Ihnen unter anderem einige der in der Sonder-Edition des Rennspiels enthaltenen Edel-Flitzer. So bekommen Sie unter anderem die beiden exklusiven Fahrzeuge Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione und den Ford Shelby GT500 zu Gesicht. Außerdem dürfen Sie einen Blick auf den Cevrolet Camaro SS und den Audi TT RS Coupé werfen.
> 
> ...





> *Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Limited Edition angekündigt - Sechs zusätzliche Sportwagen*
> 
> Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit kommt mit einer Limited Edition auf den Markt. Darin enthalten sind sechs neue Fahrzeuge, von denen zwei ausschließlich in der neu angekündigten, limitierten Fassung verfügbar sind.
> 
> ...





> *NFS Hot Pursuit bekommt Unterstützung von DICE *
> NFS Hot PursuitDas schwedische Entwicklerstudio DICE, das u.a. Battlefield und Mirror's Edge entwickelt, wurde maßgeblich an der Entwicklung von Need for Speed Hot Pursuit beteiligt. Das Ziel war es, eine Karte zu erstellen, die viermal so groß sein soll, wie die Stadt aus Burnout Paradise. Criterion Games hat beschlossen, statt den Städten aus den bisherigen NFS Titeln auf blühende Landschaften und weitläufige Wüsten zu setzen. DICE hat darin wohl einen guten Job gemacht:
> 
> "It's been a great collaboration actually. Early on we set style guides for what we wanted to create out of this game, to offer players the ability to see a wide variety of types of environments from the deserts to the mountains to the forest to the coastal routes and so forth.
> ...





> *Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Bad Company 2-Entwickler helfen mit*
> 
> Criterion ist nicht allein für die Entwicklung von Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit verantwortlich. So half Dice den Rennspiel-Experten bei der Entwicklung der offenen Spielwelt mit.
> 
> ...





> *NFS Hot Pursuit auf der Gamescom *
> GamescomElectronic Arts ist auch wieder auf der diesjährigen Spielemesse Gamescom in Köln, Deutschland vertreten. Auf der Messe habt ihr die Gelegenheit von 18. bis 22. August das kommende Need for Speed Hot Pursuit anzuspielen, oder NFS Shift für das iPad auszuprobieren. Need for Speed Shift 2 scheint leider nicht mit von der Partie zu sein, aber dort steht ja auch noch die offizielle Ankündigung aus.
> 
> Weiters gibt es am Dienstag, den 17. August um 16:00 Uhr die offizielle Pressekonferenz, die ihr auch unter untenstehendem Link live verfolgen könnt.
> ...





> *NFS Hot Pursuit: Zwei neue Promo-Videos*
> In den USA ist Need for Speed Hot Pursuit derzeit auf Tour und klappert diverse Städte ab. Bei jedem Stop steigt natürlich eine große Party, mit coolen Wagen, Musik und natürlich NFS Hot Pursuit!
> Eine Zusammenfassung, was beim ersten Event in New York so zu sehen war, seht ihr in diesem Video
> 
> ...





> NFS Hot Pursuit Interview mit Darin Perfonic
> Das Videoportal Gametrailers hat ein Interview mit NFS Producer Darin Perfonic über Need for Speed Hot Pursuit geführt, in dem ein paar Details über das Spiel preisgibt.
> So wird es ingesamt *65 Wagen* im Spiel geben - bisher näher gezeigt wurden bereits der Lamborghini Reventon und Lamborghini Murcielago. Er spricht auch über die Waffen der Cops, "Bounty" als Währung und die Philosophie von Criterion Games.
> 
> Quelle: NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Shift, Nitro, World Online, Undercover





> *Need for Speed Hot Pursuit angekündigt, brandneues Video*
> 
> EA bestätigte Need For Speed 14, das Hot Pursuit heißen wird. Der Release-Termin ist für den 18. November 2010 vorgesehen. Für die Entwicklung ist Criterion zuständig.
> 
> ...





> If you preorder today to secure your copy of the Limited Edition, you'll get day-one access to locked cars (the Porsche Cayman S and Dodge Challenger SRT8 for your cop career, and the Audi TT RS Coupe and Chevrolet Camaro SS for the racer side), exclusive weaponry, and equipment.
> 
> Quelle: Get the Hot Pursuit Edge on Day One | Need for Speed





> *Need For Speed Hot Pursuit von EA auf der E3 mit Release-Termin bestätigt*
> 
> EA bestätigte Need For Speed 14, das Hot Pursuit heißen wird. Der Release-Termin ist für den 18. November 2010 vorgesehen. Für die Entwicklung ist Criterion zuständig.
> 
> ...





 *


Bilder:*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Cover*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Carlist*

  * Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
  * Alfa Romeo 8C Spyder
  * Aston Martin DBS
  * Aston Martin DBS Volante
  * Aston Martin One-77
  * Aston Martin V12 Vantage
  * Audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro
  * Audi R8 Spyder 5.2 FSI quattro
  * Audi TT RS Coupé
  * Bentley Continental Supersports
  * BMW M3 E92
  * BMW M6 Convertible
  * BMW Z4 sDrive35is
  * Bugatti Veyron 16.4
  * Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport
  * Carbon Motors E7
  * Chevrolet Camaro SS
  * Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport
  * Chevrolet Corvette Z06
  * Chevrolet Corvette ZR1
  * Dodge Challenger SRT8
  * Dodge Charger SRT8
  * Dodge Viper SRT10
  * Dodge Viper SRT10 ACR
  * Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor
  * Ford GT
  * Ford Police Interceptor Concept
  * Ford Shelby GT500
  * Ford Shelby GT500 Super Snake
  * Jaguar XKR
  * Koenigsegg Agera
  * Koenigsegg CCX
  * Koenigsegg CCXR Edition
  * Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 Valentino Balboni
  * Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4
  * Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 Spyder
  * Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera
  * Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640-4
  * Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SV
  * Lamborghini Reventón
  * Lamborghini Reventón Roadster
  * Maserati GranCabrio
  * Maserati GranTurismo S Automatic
  * Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT S
  * Mazda RX-8
  * McLaren F1
  * McLaren MP4-12C
  * Mercedes-Benz SL65 Black Series
  * Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 Edition
  * Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Stirling Moss
  * Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG
  * Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION X
  * Nissan 370Z Coupe
  * Nissan 370Z Roadster
  * Nissan GT-R SpecV (R35)
  * Pagani Zonda Cinque
  * Pagani Zonda Cinque Roadster
  * Porsche 911 GT3 RS
  * Porsche 911 Targa 4S
  * Porsche 911 Turbo S Cabriolet
  * Porsche 918 Spyder (Concept Study)
  * Porsche Boxster Spyder
  * Porsche Carrera GT
  * Porsche Cayman S
  * Porsche Panamera Turbo
  * Subaru Impreza WRX STI
The Cars | Need for Speed Hot Pursuit

*Systemanforderungen*

  Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen

  Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3 (32-64 bit) / Windows Vista (32-64 bit) / Windows / (32-64 bit)
  Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8 GHz oder AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4 GHz
  Arbeitsspeicher: 1.5 GB unter Windows XP / 2 GB unter Windows Vista - 7
  Grafik: 256 MB DirectX 9.0-kompatible Karte mit Shader Model 3.0 oder höher
  Fesplatte: 8.0 GB
  Sound: DirectX 9.0 kompatible Soundkarte


  Empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen

  Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3 (32-64 bit) / Windows Vista (32-64 bit) / Windows / (32-64 bit)
  Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 2.6 GHz oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
  Arbeitsspeicher: 1.5 GB unter Windows XP / 2 GB unter Windows Vista - 7
  Grafik: GeForce 8800 GT oder ATI Radeon HD 4700 oder besser
  Fesplatte: 8.0 GB 
  Sound: 5.1 Soundkarte


*Vorbestellungen*

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit: Xbox 360: Amazon.de: Games

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit: Playstation 3: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Nomad (16. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe die Carlist wird noch länger 

Aber geht ja wieder in Richtung MW. Mir kommt das eine Bild auch so vor als sei es von MW (also die Umgebung).^^

Sonst freu ich mich^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Juni 2010)

Ein Kollege hat NFS Hot Pursuit bereits angespielt:

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit auf der E3 angespielt: Was taugen Grafik und Steuerung? - ea, e3, need for speed, need for speed hot pursuit

Ob das gut ist?

"Die Entwickler der Burnout-Serie, Criterion, sind für Hot Pursuit zuständig. Das merkt man schon an der Grafik, die sowohl in Bewegung als auch auf Screenshots gut aussieht - und stark an Burnout erinnert (wenig überraschend, da in beiden Fällen die Criterion-Engine)"


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juni 2010)

Der Fuhrpark is aber echt klein. Naja, hoffentlich wird das noch mehr.
Ansonsten würde ich mich über ein gelungenes, nennen wir es jetzt mal "Remake", sehr freuen, _Hot Pursuit_ war der erste _Need for Speed_-Teil, den ich gefahren bin.

EDIT: Es gibt ja einen extra Need for Speed-Bereich hier - mal einen Mod fragen, ob der das verschieben kann.


----------



## HolySh!t (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn der Fuhrpark wirklich so klein bleiben würde, wäre es ja ähnlich den Zeiten von NFS3 wo auch, zumindest auf der PS1, wo auch nur 8 bzw 9 mit El Nino dabei waren ;d


----------



## Freeak (16. Juni 2010)

Ich Persönlich Freue mich das es wieder weniger Sim-Lastig ist als wie Shift.

NFS war schon immer ein Arcade Game und sollte es nach meiner Meinung auch bleiben.

Und ich glaube kaum das die Carlist so "Mickrig" bleibt, immerhin stammen die genannten Fahrzeuge aus dem Trailer sowie dem bisher Bekannten Matereal.

Auch ich habe als erstens Need for Speed 3: Hot Pursuit gespielt, geil fand ich ja die Kommentarfunktion im game wo man sich Informationen zu den Autos geben lassen konnte, ich Hoffe das das in NFS 14 wieder dabei ist.
Zum Anschluss noch der Trailer von NFS 14.

[YT]YouTube - Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit (HD) - E3 2010 Reveal Trailer[/YT] Wird definitiv geil.


----------



## boss3D (17. Juni 2010)

Oha, die Carlist muss aber dringend erweitert werden!!! 

BMW M3 GT und Ford Mustang sind Pflichtkandidaten und Mercedes, Aston Martin und Japaner dürfen auch noch mit rein ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juni 2010)

Die Car-List wird sicherlich noch aufgestockt. Das wäre sonst wirklich etwas sparlich.

Ich finds aber schon genial, das der McLaren MP4-12C vertreten ist. Ich fand dessen Vorgänger in den alten NFS-Teilen schon erstklassig.


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Auch ich habe als erstens Need for Speed 3: Hot Pursuit gespielt, geil fand ich ja die Kommentarfunktion im game wo man sich Informationen zu den Autos geben lassen konnte, ich Hoffe das das in NFS 14 wieder dabei ist.


Die Kommentarfunktion für die Strecken war auch geil


----------



## moe (17. Juni 2010)

ich freu mich auf jeden fall drauf. shift hat mir jetzt nicht so gefallen, auch wegen der performance probleme.
und die carlist wird mit sicherheit noch erweitert. das wär ja sonst schon n bisschen peinlich.

€: der soundtrack aus dem debut trailer mag mir ja gefallen.http://www.qtl.co.il/img/trans.png


----------



## Freeak (17. Juni 2010)

Nicht nur Dir, ich suche schon wie Irre, die Version von "Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love" die im Trailer verwendung findet, finde sie aber nicht.

Den 2ten Track kenne ich schon, das ist "30 Seconds to Mars - Edge of the Earth" auch nen geiler Track.

Aber den Remixversion von Manson´s Tainted Love finde ich nicht. Ärgerlich und Nervig zugleich


----------



## Xion4 (18. Juni 2010)

Man sieht im Gameplay Video deutlich die Burnout Anlagen, und das finde ich eher abschreckend. Anlagen wie es sie bei HP damals gab, oder die von Most Wanted waren besser. Alleine die "Niro Duelle" gehen mal garnicht, Knopf gedrückt, dran vorbei geprescht. Nitro okay, aber dann bitte so wie in MW. Und nicht im Burnout Stil. So geht dieses Spiel leider dieses Jahr an mir vorbei, und nach Shift hhatte ich echt Hoffnung...


----------



## Freeak (18. Juni 2010)

Nana nicht glech den Teufel an die Wand malen, es ist noch gar nicht sooo viel zum Titel bekannt, die Wagenliste ist Bespiesweise noch recht mickrig und auch Reine Gametests stehen ja noch aus, das Heißt das MAgazone wie Gamestar, PCGH und co nen Blick auf den Titel werfen.

Daher lasse ich mich Überraschen, ich meine Schlechter als Undercover kann es nicht werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> EDIT: Es gibt ja einen extra Need for Speed-Bereich hier - mal einen Mod fragen, ob der das verschieben kann.



erledigt.


----------



## Own3r (18. Juni 2010)

Da kehrt NFS wieder zu seinen Wurzeln zurück, wobei ich Shift sehr gemocht habe, aber mal zwischendurch so ein Actiongame ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Lesso (19. Juni 2010)

NFS war schon immer der actiongeladene Arcade Racer mit Verfolgungsjagdten, getuneten Karren und viel Prunk und Protz. Wenn ich ein ordentliches anspruchsvollen Rennspiel haben will, hole ich mir RaceDriver Grid oder ebend das Ultima: GT4/GT5.
In meinen Augen war es ein Fehler von diesem Stil abzuweichen, da es ohnehin klar war das es damit keine Erfolge schreiben wird (zumindest keine besonders großen).
Gut: Undercover war echt kacke da es einfach wie ein Remake von MW war. 
Aber wenn man sich was Neues einfallen lässt, ein paar kleine Elemente, oder wie diesmal: der Online-Verfolgungs-Mode, ist das doch nach wie vor ne feine Sache und ich freu mich drauf.
NFS sollte ebend NFS bleiben und immer wieder versuchen an die guten Zeiten von Underground1/2 und MW anzuknüpfen, mit kleinen Neuerungen und einfachem Spielspaß, gerne auch mit der gewohnten Dosis Unrealismus und ebend kein Abklatsch von anderen Race-Games werden.

Greetz


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Juni 2010)

Neues Video und neuer Wagen bestätigt



> *Need for Speed Hot Pursuit angekündigt, brandneues Video*
> 
> EA bestätigte Need For Speed 14, das Hot Pursuit heißen wird. Der Release-Termin ist für den 18. November 2010 vorgesehen. Für die Entwicklung ist Criterion zuständig.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatanaxXx (24. Juni 2010)

Hi

Ich finde das total blöd, das Criterion das Spiel entwickelt.
Ich mein Burnout und NFS sind zwei Welten und deshalb verstehe ich nicht das man da überhaupt miteinander arbeitet.
Wenn ich jetzt schon lese das man Wert auf unnötigen Social Networks Schnick Schnack legt reichts mir echt 

Verstehe nicht wieso man versucht ein altes Spiel neu aufleben zu lassen, sowas hat doch noch nie mit Erfolg richtig geklappt und schon gar nicht wenns noch unrealistischer wird als im Jahr 19xx


Die Shift Engine war nicht schlecht.
Und darauf aufbauend hätte ich das nächste NFS erwartet mit sinnvollen Neuerungen weniger Kompatibilitätsproblemen und noch besseren Grafikdetails.


Ist halt schade wie man sieht das die Serie immer weiter den Bach runter geht 



mfg
Andi


----------



## Intelboy (19. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn man es mal realistisch sieht, kommt seit Carbon(das ging ja noch) nur noch *******. Ich erinnere nur an den Mist in Prostreet, die Ruckel-Fahrten in Undercover und der erneute Versuch von EA ein Spiel zuentwickeln, welches nichts mit dem Mythos _Need For Speed_ zutun hat.
Ich hoffe, dass sie mit _Hot Pursuit_ wieder den gewohnten Standard erreichen, sofern man noch von gewohnt sprechen kann, wenn seit 2006 nix mehr kommt.
Aber wenn man dann noch erfährt, dass die Burnout-Freunde das entwickeln, schwindet meine Hoffnung allmählich wieder.Wenigstens kommt dieses Jahr noch TDU II raus: Da weiß man, was man hat!


----------



## assko (18. August 2010)

So ich habe mir heute die Limited Edition vorbestellt.
Das Game sieht schon ziemlich geil aus und ich 
bin mir sicher das das mal wieder ein 
Anständiges NfS wird


----------



## Boardi05 (18. August 2010)

Startpost auf den neuesten Stand gebracht


----------



## Pixelplanet (21. August 2010)

hat es einer von euch auf der GC angezockt ?

habs eider an der XBox Zocken müssen und muss sagen es sah absolut ******* aus, man kann die Pixel ja fast zählen so grottig ist die auflösung und das Fehlende AA....

kann einer von der PS3 und PC version berichten obs da besser war ?


----------



## Boardi05 (31. August 2010)

komplette carlist

* Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
* Alfa Romeo 8C Spyder
* Aston Martin DBS
* Aston Martin DBS Volante
* Aston Martin One-77
* Aston Martin V12 Vantage
* Audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro
* Audi R8 Spyder 5.2 FSI quattro
* Audi TT RS Coupé
* Bentley Continental Supersports
* BMW M3 E92
* BMW M6 Convertible
* BMW Z4 sDrive35is
* Bugatti Veyron 16.4
* Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport
* Carbon Motors E7
* Chevrolet Camaro SS
* Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport
* Chevrolet Corvette Z06
* Chevrolet Corvette ZR1
* Dodge Challenger SRT8
* Dodge Charger SRT8
* Dodge Viper SRT10
* Dodge Viper SRT10 ACR
* Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor
* Ford GT
* Ford Police Interceptor Concept
* Ford Shelby GT500
* Ford Shelby GT500 Super Snake
* Jaguar XKR
* Koenigsegg Agera
* Koenigsegg CCX
* Koenigsegg CCXR Edition
* Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 Valentino Balboni
* Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4
* Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 Spyder
* Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera
* Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640-4
* Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SV
* Lamborghini Reventón
* Lamborghini Reventón Roadster
* Maserati GranCabrio
* Maserati GranTurismo S Automatic
* Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT S
* Mazda RX-8
* McLaren F1
* McLaren MP4-12C
* Mercedes-Benz SL65 Black Series
* Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 Edition
* Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Stirling Moss
* Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG
* Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION X
* Nissan 370Z Coupe
* Nissan 370Z Roadster
* Nissan GT-R SpecV (R35)
* Pagani Zonda Cinque
* Pagani Zonda Cinque Roadster
* Porsche 911 GT3 RS
* Porsche 911 Targa 4S
* Porsche 911 Turbo S Cabriolet
* Porsche 918 Spyder (Concept Study)
* Porsche Boxster Spyder
* Porsche Carrera GT
* Porsche Cayman S
* Porsche Panamera Turbo
* Subaru Impreza WRX STI


----------



## Mister HighSetting (2. September 2010)

Hab hier mal ein nettes Video wo alle Fahrzeuge in Bild vorgestellt sind:
YouTube - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010) - All Cars - HD


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2010)

Startpost aktuallisiert


----------



## Dr.Speed (26. Oktober 2010)

Top-Sammelthread Boardi.

Heute ist ja Releastag der Demo...nur nicht für den PC.

Langsam finde ich diese wir-lassen-den-PC-Spieler-Außen-Vor-Taktik extem lästig. Need for Speed ist dabei ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Schließlich kommt die Need for Speed Serie vom PC. Ich bin der Meinung die ganzen Spieleriesen sollten mal überlegen, wo sie angefangen haben. Ohne PC würde sie es heute gar nicht geben. Außerdem wird jedes Spiel auf dem PC entwickelt. Ich habe noch keinen Programmierer an der Konsole sitzen gesehen und dort ein Spiel komplett entwickeln.

Es gab bis jetzt jedes Jahr eine PC-Demo von NfS. Warum dieses Jahr nicht. Entschuldigt, wennn ich etwas Offtopic-mäßig schreibe. Aber ich bin NfS-Fan seit nunmehr 12 Jahren und diese Politik regt mich auf.


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Oktober 2010)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> * Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport


Wie geil.
Bei dem Auto muss ich immer an Gran Turismo denken.


----------



## Galford (27. Oktober 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Schließlich kommt die Need for Speed Serie vom PC.


 
Eigentlich ist das nicht richtig. Das erste NFS gab es für die 3DO im Jahre 1994. 1995 kam die erweitertete PC-Version und 1996 die Version für die PS1 und den Saturn, sowie die Special Edition für den PC.
Aber es stimmt, früher war der PC auch für die Need for Speed Serie eine wichtige Plattform.




Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Es gab bis jetzt jedes Jahr eine PC-Demo von NfS.


 
Von Undercover gab es keine PC-Demo. Natürlich liegt bei Undercover die Sache aber so, dass es gar keine Demo gab. Weder für PC, noch Xbox360 oder PS3.




Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Aber ich bin NfS-Fan seit nunmehr 12 Jahren und diese Politik regt mich auf.


 
Unabhängig davon, ob jetzt das erste NFS ein Konsolenspiel war oder nicht: die NFS Serie war auch immer eine Serie die auf dem PC beheimatet war - das sehe ich auch so. 
Seit der SE des ersten Teils habe ich jeden NFS-Teil in der PC Version zum jeweiligen Release gekauft. Und eigentlich bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass es i.d.R. auch immer eine PC-Demo gibt. Leider ist das dieser Jahr nicht so, und auch hätte gerne eine Demo gehabt.

Aber mal ehrlich. Gerade in den letzten Monaten fällt mir persönlich immer wieder auf, dass gerade PC Spieler im Besonderen immer wieder Arcade-Rennspiele gerne als Kiddy-******* abstempeln, die auf die Konsolen gehört. 

"Bäh, das sieht wie Burnout aus, völlig unsinniger Arcade-Mist". Ich selbst bin PC Spieler, aber versuch mal einigen anderen PC-Spielern zu erklären, dass die Burnout-Reihe über Jahre hinweg auf den Konsolen zig Traumwertungen und Game of the Year-Awards abgeräumt hat, gute Verkaufzahlen hatte, und sich auch eine Fanbase gebildet hat.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich behaupte nicht das jeder PC Spieler so ist, denn das stimmt nicht.

Aber überhaupt habe ich so ziemlich jede Diskussion, Jahr für Jahr, über den jeweils aktuellen NFS-Teil mitbekommen, und auch teilweise früher mitdiskutiert. Inzwischen ermüdet mich das aber so sehr, dass ich hauptsächlich einfach spiele, und die anderen diskutieren lasse. Da könnte ich ja gleich anfangen jeden Tag über Religion zu diskutieren.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Main gibs neue Videos der Demo,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjR-HsluTPw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPysOMdNVxA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj_BCAtQoLI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDptq1j55s0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj9-WRAx-TE

hier der Link falls es jemand überlesen hat

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit Demo: Videos zeigen Gameplay - ea, electronic arts, need for speed hot pursuit


----------



## HolySh!t (27. Oktober 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. Gerade in den letzten Monaten fällt mir persönlich immer wieder auf, dass gerade PC Spieler im Besonderen immer wieder Arcade-Rennspiele gerne als Kiddy-******* abstempeln, die auf die Konsolen gehört.
> 
> "Bäh, das sieht wie Burnout aus, völlig unsinniger Arcade-Mist". Ich selbst bin PC Spieler, aber versuch mal einigen anderen PC-Spielern zu erklären, dass die Burnout-Reihe über Jahre hinweg auf den Konsolen zig Traumwertungen und Game of the Year-Awards abgeräumt hat, gute Verkaufzahlen hatte, und sich auch eine Fanbase gebildet hat.
> 
> ...


Fällt mir auch auf.
Am geilsten sind dann eh so Sprüche nach " Also mit 12 fänd ich das ja noch cool" mhh toll wayne, dann kauf dir das doch nich.
Naja is ja auch egal^^


----------



## Ruhrpott (28. Oktober 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Fällt mir auch auf.
> Am geilsten sind dann eh so Sprüche nach " Also mit 12 fänd ich das ja noch cool" mhh toll wayne, dann kauf dir das doch nich.
> Naja is ja auch egal^^



Die Aussage ist gut. 

Also ich bin nach wie vor gespannt auf den Teil , weil die Trailer doch vielversprechend aussehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2010)

nur eine autostunde von mir entfernt, wie gern hätt ich das gesehen

*Hot Pursuit in den italienischen Alpen! | Need for Speed*


----------



## Freeak (3. November 2010)

SABBER!!! Wann kommt das Video?


----------



## Own3r (10. November 2010)

Wisst ihr welchen Kopierschutz das Spiel verwenden wird? Ich hoffe mal keine online Aktivierung...


----------



## KatanaxXx (14. November 2010)

Weiß auch nicht also die Grafik wirkt ja stellenweiße schon sehr schlecht, gerade bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.
Das Gameplay halte ich auch für weniger realistisch als es in Shift der Fall war.
Hab es auf der GC angespielt, aber war nicht begeistert...

Denke für Shift Fans lohnt es sich eher auf den Nachfolger Shift 2 zu warten, den es kommt ja auch wieder vom gleichen Entwickler den Slightly Studios 

Das Hot Pursuit stuf ich eher als reines Fun Game ein.
Mal sehen denke anzocken werd ich es die kommende Woche mal 



mfg


----------



## Jor-El (14. November 2010)

Ich freu mich drauf.
Endlich ein würdiger Burnout Paradise Nachfolger. Freue mich schon tierisch auf die Verfolgsjagd mit Neffen und Sohnemann.
Na, und wenn ich ne Sim will dann spiel ich rFactor oder GTR-Reihe und nicht so nen Bastard wie Shift.


----------



## Freeak (16. November 2010)

@KatanaxXx

Super was da für vergleiche von dir gezogen werden NFS Hot Pursuit will ja auch KEINE Sim sein, es ist ein Unkompliziertes NFS wie es bei der Serie schon seit jeher der fall war. Shift ist in meinen augen auch kein wirkliches NFS.

Bei NFS denkt man an unkomplizierten Fahrspaß und eine eingängige Steuerung, und nicht an eine "beinahe" Simulation. Wenn ich nen Sim möchte dan Spiele ich R-Factor oder GTR, aber doch kein NFS.

Wie dem auch sei, ich besitze es seit heute und es macht echt Süchtig, die Rennen sind fordernd, aber nicht Bockschwer, die Fahrphysik ist so eingängig wie eh und jeh und die Grafik auf alle Fälle erhaben. Klar es ist kein Crysis, muss es aber auch nicht. Wer NFS schon immer mochte wird mit dem neusten Ableger keinen fehlkauf tätigen.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2010)

So... Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Gestern ist die Limited Edition von Amazon.de geliefert worden.

Die Freude war groß!  Jedoch folgte die Ernüchterung auf dem Fuße...

Ich hab das Spiel installiert, stellt die Grafik ein, verbinde mich mit den EA-Server und will die Karriere als Cop starten. Und was passiert? "Need for Speed hat einen Fehler festgestellt und muss beendet werden".

Bevor jetzt jemand meint: "Das liegt an deiner Hardware" möge er sich meine Konfig anschauen. 



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
ASUS Matrix Platinum 5870 2GB
ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Deluxe
8GB Corsair DDR3-1333MHz CL8
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit


 
Natürlich sind alle Treiber aktuell. Das System läuft ja erst seit Freitag^^

COD Black Ops und Warhammer 40K Dawn of War II + Add-On gehen ohne Probleme.

Aber ich bin mit dem Problem nicht alleine. Die Foren von EA füllen sich bereits mit Beschwerden über das Spiel.

Nicht Spielbar durch Abstürze - Technische Fragen - Need for Speed HOT PURSUIT: EA-Foren


----------



## Rizzard (17. November 2010)

Hört sich so an, als müsstest du einen ersten Patch abwarten.

Ich will mir meine Version entweder heute oder morgen besorgen, mal sehen ob ich es zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2010)

Sieht so aus.

Ich finde es traurig das man ein Spiel in diesem Zustand in den Laden stellt. 

Die müssen das doch iwie testen. -.- Das ist nicht das erste Mal das EA etwas mit Anlauf verbockt.


----------



## donbon (17. November 2010)

Soo ich konnte es nun auch endlich anzocken!

Zuerst kam die Enttäuschung, da die Grafik wirklich übel aussah. Zudem ist das Gameplay auf meiner Tastatur nicht soooo doll.

Zur Grafik: Einfach AA usw. im CCC eingestellt und die Optik passte schonmal!
Zur Tastatur: Ich besorge mir heute ein XBox Gamepad.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (17. November 2010)

so,ich hab jetzt grad die ersten 6 rennen gezockt und muß sagen"das game ist GROTTENSCHLECHT"die lenkung ist so was von träge,der sound ist total lahm und die grafik haut mich auch nicht vom hocker(trotz höchsten settings) Die idee"back to the roots"war ja gut aber das was sie da abgeliefert ist zum

Da haben höchstens ein paar konsolen kiddys ihren spaß dran


----------



## Luigi93 (17. November 2010)

Verdammt! Ich kaufe mir nie wieder ein Spiel, ohne User-Reviews abzuwarten . Erst der Mist mit F1, jetzt NfS :sauer:.


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2010)

! Das das Spiel noch nicht einmal bei Pain läuft, ist schon Hammer.

Also könnt ihr mir das Spiel nicht empfehlen?


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> ! Das das Spiel noch nicht einmal bei Pain läuft, ist schon Hammer.
> 
> Also könnt ihr mir das Spiel nicht empfehlen?


 

Ich versteh es auch nicht. Wie gesagt, alle anderen Spiele laufen. Am Treiber und so kann es nicht hängen. Da ist alles aktuell. 

Da ich noch keine Runde drehen konnte, kann ich dir zum Feeling leider auch keine Infos geben.

Ich hoffe das EA einen Patch bringt.


----------



## donbon (17. November 2010)

feeling ist 100% arcade. Konntet ihr die Konsolen Demos testen? Die Fuhre fährt halt stoisch geradeaus. Und in den Kurven kannst du ganz einfach einen Drift einleiten (ähnlich diesem Ferrari Spiel von SEGA).
Ist ein reines Arcade-Game, motiviert auch, aber technisch leider nicht ganz ausgereift. Ich habe eher 30 als 60 fps. Und das merkt man schon bei einem Rennspiel...

Spielspass: 79%
Grafik Wagen: 88%
Grafik Umgebung: 70%
Preis: 60%
Umfang: ?
Gesamt: 74%

Ganz nett für zwischendurch...


----------



## Freeak (17. November 2010)

ich frage mich wie ihr das immer Hinbekommt? Ich habs gestern installiert, konnte mich zwar nen gefühlte Ewigkeit nicht auf den Servern anmelden, aber am Ende lief es mit meinem System wirlich Ruckefrei.

Keine Abstürze, Ruckler oder sonstige uns das mit Schwächerer Hardware als Pain hat. (Phenom II X4 965, HD 4890 und 4GB RAM)

Könnt ihr eure Games etwa Verbuggen?


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2010)

War grad im Real und hatte es in der Hand. Aber nach dem Reinfall mit F1 2010 kauf ich nix mehr ohne Userreviews abzuwarten. Jedenfalls installiert sich grad das anstelle von NFS gekaufte Civ5. Kann man nix falsch machen. Und NFS kauf ich in nem 3/4 Jahr für kleines Geld oder halt garnich. Auch Wayne.


----------



## Papzt (17. November 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob das Spiel mit einem lenkrad gut spielbar ist?


----------



## assko (17. November 2010)

So kleines Feedback von mir.

Ich werde noten vergeben wie in der Schule.

Installation 6 (hat gute 45min gedauert wtf soll das für 8gb)
Menü 1 (jeder findet sich da zurecht und es ist übersichtlich nur die tusse die labbert nervt ab und an)
Spielspaß singlepayer 1 (also mir macht das game ordentlich fun ist aber gewöhnung mit der lenkung)
Grafik 2 (Wenn man alles eingestellt hat läuft es ordentlich)
Preis 1 (kann mich nicht mehr erinnern ein pc game für 43€ gekauft zu haben ist schon ewig her)

Multiplayer kommt morgen ne bewertung


----------



## Dr.Speed (17. November 2010)

Ich konnte es gerade antesten und fühle mich (persönlich) wieder an das alte Gefühl vom aller ersten Hot Pursuit erinnert.
Außerdem kann ich weder über Installationsprobleme, noch Abstürze (derzeit -hoffentlich bleibt das so-) beschweren.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich erst 30 Minuten spielen konnte, da ich noch anderes außer zocken zu tun habe. Wenn mich später jemand als Freund adden will, der schreibt mir entweder eine PN, oder eine nomale Profilnachricht. Ich mag sowas wie Accoutnamen nicht durch das ganze Forum posaunen... Nichts für ungut.
Ansonsten gefällt mir das Spiel (im Moment) Top . Hoffe das ändert sich in absehbarer Zeit nicht. Ich hoffe der eine, oder andere will mit mir mal eine Runde zocken. Freue mich schon auf spannende Rekordjagden.


----------



## Metbier (17. November 2010)

Ich hatte es bei Amazon auch am 02.11. vorbestellt, ist leider heute noch nicht im Priefkasten gewesen.....
hoffe es kommt morgen, und erfreut mich....liebe NFS Spiele......


----------



## Dr.Speed (18. November 2010)

Hatte auch nur Glück, dass ich im Moment in der Nähe einer Großstadt lebe und deswegen etwas besser mit Post versorgt werde (eigene Erfahrung- andere mögen anderes erlebt haben).
Du solltest das Spiel trotzdem morgen bekommen, sofern Amazon bei dir nicht seine Liefergarantie für vorbestellte Spiele bricht.

Hoffe man sieht sich mal auf der Strecke.

Gruß

Dr.Speed


----------



## Metbier (18. November 2010)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Hatte auch nur Glück, dass ich im Moment in der Nähe einer Großstadt lebe und deswegen etwas besser mit Post versorgt werde (eigene Erfahrung- andere mögen anderes erlebt haben).
> Du solltest das Spiel trotzdem morgen bekommen, sofern Amazon bei dir nicht seine Liefergarantie für vorbestellte Spiele bricht.
> 
> Hoffe man sieht sich mal auf der Strecke.
> ...


 

Jups

Spiel ist heute angekommen!
ich installiere gerade.......


----------



## Boardi05 (18. November 2010)

Ich habs gestern auch angespielt, das gameplay ist ganz toll, das handling ist wirklich tolle wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat, das einzige was mich im moment stört, ist dass ich kein AA zum laufen bekomme, weder mit nHancer oder dem Treiber...


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2010)

Ich bekomme meins auch heute. Mal sehen wie es sich mit meinem G25 spielen lässt 
Hoffentlich schaut das MLAA anständig aus....


----------



## Boardi05 (18. November 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich bekomme meins auch heute. Mal sehen wie es sich mit meinem G25 spielen lässt
> Hoffentlich schaut das MLAA anständig aus....



Ich würd sagen dass es mit g25 nicht so toll spielen lässt, das game ist n totaler funracer, perfekt für tastatur und pad


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2010)

Schade, aber wenns mit Tastatur okay ist, spiel ich halt damit. Aber das war ja bei Shift auch schon so


----------



## Metbier (18. November 2010)

Hi,
erst mal, klasse Spiel finde ich, klar das man sich erst an die fahr Physik gewönen muss, das geht aber fix.
Also zum Lenken bei einem NSF Spiel, nehem ich schon seit Jahren einen "Logitech RumblePad 2" das ding hat mich noch nie enttäuscht, und man hat was vernünftiges in der Hand!
Was mich nur stutzig macht, ich finde in der Limitet Edition nicht die Exklusiven Autos"Alfa Romeo 8C und Ford Shelby GT500 sowie Vorabzugang zum Audi TT RS Coupe, Chevrolet Camaro SSRace-Version, Porsche Cayman S und Dodge Challender SRT8 Cop-Version" 

Wo sind die Dinger???


----------



## Own3r (18. November 2010)

Also könnt ihr mir das Game empfehlen ?

Klar, dass es kei Shift ist, aber nächstes Jahr kommt ja Shift 2: Unleashed 

@Metbier

Läuft das Spiel bei dir ohne Probleme?


----------



## EGThunder (18. November 2010)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme. Es ruckelt nur an einigen Stellen sehr stark. Leider kann man ich Sachen Grafik nicht viel einstellen. Ich habe schon alles deaktiviert! (Ich spreche gerade von meinem Notebook: C2D P7450 und GT240 1GB).

Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe war wirklich gut gelungen. Die Grafik geht vollkommen in Ordnung, die Autos steuern sich typisch wie in NFS.

@Metbier: Die Autos sollten Dir im Karriere-Modus unter "Freier Fahrt" Standard rechte "STRG" Taste zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich hoffe das bald eine Anleitung kommt wie ich die Performance noch verbessern kann oder aber nVidia bessere/schnellere Treiber zur Verfügung stellt.

EG


----------



## Own3r (18. November 2010)

Welchen Kopierschutz hat das Game? Muss man es Online aktivieren?


----------



## Metbier (18. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Also könnt ihr mir das Game empfehlen ?
> 
> Klar, dass es kei Shift ist, aber nächstes Jahr kommt ja Shift 2: Unleashed
> 
> ...


 
Moin, ja, soweit alles klasse, hatte erst Probleme mit der lenkung beim Joypad, aber das ist auch wieder ok. 
Also wenn du auf Spiele wie NFS Most Wanted, NFS Undercover, auf NFS algemein stehst, kannst du garnichts falsch machen...
Ich werde noch viel Spaß mit dem Spiel haben


----------



## Metbier (18. November 2010)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme. Es ruckelt nur an einigen Stellen sehr stark. Leider kann man ich Sachen Grafik nicht viel einstellen. Ich habe schon alles deaktiviert! (Ich spreche gerade von meinem Notebook: C2D P7450 und GT240 1GB).
> 
> Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe war wirklich gut gelungen. Die Grafik geht vollkommen in Ordnung, die Autos steuern sich typisch wie in NFS.
> 
> ...


 
Jups, danke hab die Autos gefunden DANKE!!!


----------



## Metbier (18. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Welchen Kopierschutz hat das Game? Muss man es Online aktivieren?


 
Na na, du wirst doch nicht.........
Ja, man muss sich Online Regestrieren!


----------



## Freeak (18. November 2010)

Aufgrund der Autolog-Funktion welcher mit einem vorhandenem EA-Account Läuft muss man das Spiel Online "Registrieren".

Aber EA-Typisch habe ich keinerlei Schwirigkeiten oder gar Komplikationen.


----------



## HolySh!t (18. November 2010)

Also nachdem hier alle sagten das Spiel is schlecht unso und gibt viele Probleme bin ich erleichtert, dass bei mir alles läuft 
Und Spaß machen tuts auch.
Hier im Forum liest man ja das in dem Spiel Realität fehtl. Hallo das is NFS?
Ich hab zum Überbrücken der Zeit mein lieblings NFS, Underground 1 zum 12. mal durchgezockt und da is auch nix mit Realität. Mit 280 durch die Innenstadt und dann schön nen Slide hinlegen, aber was solls mir macht das Spiel Spaß


----------



## Freeak (18. November 2010)

Na ja ich denke einfach mal das viele NFS Shift "Nachtrauern" da es dort ein Realistischeres Handling gegeben hat. Aber früher als NFS noch REIN Arcade war hat´s auch keine Sau (Sorry dafür) gestört, aber nachdem man etwas mehr Realismus in NFS gebracht hat erwartet man das es nun in jedem NFS so weitergeht, aber ich könnte WETTEN das es locker 90% von denen die NFS Spielen komplett anders sehen, oder Irre ich mich da?


----------



## Own3r (18. November 2010)

Metbier schrieb:


> Na na, du wirst doch nicht.........
> Ja, man muss sich Online Regestrieren!


Ich werde es mir schon kaufen, wenn es auch möglich ist, das Spiel ohne Autolog zu spielen, d.h. wenn man darauf verzichtet.

Aber wahrscheinlich muss man sich ein EA-Konto anlegen - naja dann habe ich mal eins .


----------



## HolySh!t (18. November 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Na ja ich denke einfach mal das viele NFS Shift "Nachtrauern" da es dort ein Realistischeres Handling gegeben hat. Aber früher als NFS noch REIN Arcade war hat´s auch keine Sau (Sorry dafür) gestört, aber nachdem man etwas mehr Realismus in NFS gebracht hat erwartet man das es nun in jedem NFS so weitergeht, aber ich könnte WETTEN das es locker 90% von denen die NFS Spielen komplett anders sehen, oder Irre ich mich da?


Also ich seh das auch so. Is mit der Story genau so, ab Underground kam so mehr oder weniger ne Story rein und jz wird bemängelt, dass es keien Story gibt. Und alle wollen immer nen Remake von 3 oder Porsche die hatten auch keine Story

Einziger Minuspunkt is das fehlende AA, aber das störrt wie ich finde nur wenn man langsamm im Freifahrt Modus fährt oder die Autos auswählen muss, im Rennnen fällt das nich mehr auf.


----------



## Bull56 (18. November 2010)

heheeeeeeee

ich bins grad am installieren 

mal sehen wie die grafik und das gameplay ist


----------



## Cyron78 (18. November 2010)

Also.. die Installation dauert keine 45 Minuten bei jedem. Ich hab 15- ,20 Minuten höchstens gebraucht.

Der erste Eindruck ist gut.. AA fehlt !? und die Steuerung, am anfang fährt man Porsche, ist bei 160 sehr träge. Naja.. vielleicht kommt des noch beim Tuning. Oder ein Bmw muß her, fahr selber ein, deswegen weiß ich das dieser niemals träge ist^^

In sachen Steuerung bin ich der letzte der Meckert, ih pass mich halt an, egal ob Gta4 oder Shift... -ich fand sie immer gut weil sehr realitisch. Nen auf schienen fahrendes auto wäre schon blöde, nech..

Split second z.b. ist für sehr jüngere, zugfahrer gedacht. So ist Nfs 14 schonmal nicht.

Grafik ist gut.

Mehr kann ich nicht sagen..

ausser achja.. Nfs Musik. ist ROCK und man hat endlich wieder ROCK MUSIK.. wuhahha..


----------



## Xion4 (18. November 2010)

Wo ist da Rockmusik? Meiste Zeit höre ich nur House und so ein Kram?

So: auch ich habs gespielt. Optik ist okay, nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht herrausragend. Gameplay: ich finde die Gestaltung der Rennen schlecht, da man sich quasi nie ein Auto selbst aussuchen kann, und auch die Spielmodi zwangsweise miteinander gemischt sind.

Sound ist unter aller Sau, wenn sich ein Camaro oder der Challeger anhören wie der RX-8 dann ist es ne glatte 6 in meinen Augen. Es ist ein Arcade racer, aber wenn ich mit dem Bugatti Veyron mit über 350kmh durch ne Haarnadelkurve drifte und dabei noch beschleunige, dann passt da einfach was nicht.

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad: es ist nicht ganz leicht, manchmal auch ein wenig schwer, aber meist machbar. Zeitrennen schafft man aufgrund eigener zum Teil dummer Fehler nicht, dank dem statischen Verkehr welcher fast immer gleich ist ist es nach einigen Anläufen machbar.

Im Hot Pursuit Modus welcher von "extrem viel Spass machend" bis hin zu "alles frustrierend" reicht ist dennoch das Highlight des Games zu sehen. Dennoch ärgerlich das man auch hier klassenbedingt immer nur die gleichen Fahrzeuge wählen kann.

In meinen Augen macht das Spiel vom Niveau her da weiter von Carbon/ProStreet und Undercover aufgehört haben. Es macht nicht sehr viel falsch, abe auch nichts wirklich gut.

Die Fahrzeugpalette ist klasse, wenn man denn mal so richtig testen könnte. Die Verhältnismössigkeit in der Leistung der Fahrzeuge zueinander ist in meinen Augen schwach abgewogen, ein Abdröngen von Cops und Gegners schier unmöglich. Wenn ein SL 65 BS so dermassen leicht von einem Panamera eingeholt wird, dann stimmt die Verhältnismäsigkeit nicht.

Im Großen und Ganzen muss ich sagen: ich freue mich auf Shift 2.

Edit: Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist, eigentlich fährt sich jedes Fahrzeug gleich, einziger Unterschied: Max Speed und Beschleunigung. Aber ansonsten fährt sich der Bentley eigentlich genau wie der GT3 RS. Arcade hin oder her, aber das darf schon ein wenig realistischer sein.


----------



## Nomad (18. November 2010)

Also das Fahrverhalten ist ja wieder unter aller Kanone.  Die Idee ist gut, aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2010)

Jap ist es. Und dieser Zeitlupenmodus wenn man was einsetzt


----------



## Raeven (18. November 2010)

Habe das Game gestern Abend angezockt. Lief im großen und ganzen fehlerfrei sogar der Online Part hatte keine Aussetzer. Komisch fand ich nur das einige Voreinstellungen des Gamepads saitek p2600 nicht wieder erkannt wurden nachdem ich das Spiel neu gestartet hatte. Pause muss ja auch mal sein.  Die Grafik erinnert ein wenig zusehr an Gamebox etc. Gefallen hat mir die Steuerung mit Abstrichen. Sliden um Kurven macht tierisch Spass dafür ist aber manchmal die Präzision nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Da mann sein Nitro mit gefährlichen Manövern auffüllen kann sollte da etwas nachgebessert werden damit ein dichtes vorbeirasen an anderen Autos möglich ist. Das ging schon mal besser EA !!!
Insgesamt aber macht das Game Laune und wer die Arcarde Richtung des Spieles nicht mag kann ja immernoch F1 zocken.


----------



## Vaykir (18. November 2010)

Kleines Feedback eminerseits:

1. AA bei Radeons funzt net (Game schmiert ab). Fehler is aber schon bekannt.

2. Quadcoreabstürze hatte ich bisher noch keine, trotz 4Kerner (Sig unten passt noch net).

3. Grafik... ähm naja ohne AA halt schrott. Entweder das SPiel hat meine AUflösung nicht angenommen (1680x1050) oder es sieht komisch aus. Komischerweise ruckelts auch mehr oder weniger doll (und das bei ner 5870...wtf?).

4. Steuerung: katastrophal! mein Gamepad geht nicht. wird zwar erkannt, aber ich kann kein gas geben und alles mögliche andere geht auch nicht (ja ich hab schon konfiguriert im gameplay menü).

5. unrealistisches fahrverhalten. ok is zwar arcade, aber das so viel arcade drin is hätte ich ent gedacht. wie schnell vom rückwärtsgang bremst und dann wieder anfährt ist einfach unrealistisch.

6. drecks intros man... den mist wil keien sau sehen und schon gar ent so lange. man darf sie netmal abbrechen.

fazit: back to shift.


----------



## Leo. (18. November 2010)

Hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch mal gegönnt, da ich bis dato Burnout Paradise gespielt hab 

System : e8200@3,6ghz, GTX480 , 1080p -> Ruckelfrei. Manchmal bin ich froh noch nen C2D zu haben 

Kantenglättung in den nVidia-Optionen eingestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mal ein paar "HD"-Bilder (NFS speichert in 720p ab...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment ist das spiel ganz i.o, Kamerafahrten bin ich ja schon von Burnout Paradise gewohnt, bin wohl abgehärtet 

Wer mich adden will einfach mal nach Leopold92 suchen , ich mach da keinen Hehl draus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (18. November 2010)

oh schick. ich mach auch mel 1-2 sceens, dann wirste weinen.


----------



## Leo. (18. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> oh schick. ich mach auch mel 1-2 sceens, dann wirste weinen.



Vielleicht ist dein PC ja auch einfach zu schlecht.





Bei mir schauts aus wie in 2 Fast 2 Furious


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2010)

@ Leo. Erstmal...Episches Rageguy Profilbild
Ich habe einen X6 und läuft trotzdem super, also wurde ich mal wieder verschont von den ganzen Problemen Aber...nach AA siehts trotzdem nicht aus...werd mal MLAA probieren


----------



## Bull56 (18. November 2010)

lol ->antialising=fail!

funktioniert bei mir nicht...

fazit: wirkt von  der steuerung her wie ein neues need for speed undercover mit besserer grafik...

und das gameplay habe ich auch noch nicht ganz gecheckt...


----------



## Cyron78 (18. November 2010)

Auf Langzeitsicht gesehen.. fehlt im dem Spiel ne Story. Dieses rumgeklicke auf der Map fesselt mich nicht weiter.

Aaber der Mp im Pursuit Modus macht sehr Spaß..


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2010)

> Auf Langzeitsicht gesehen.. fehlt im dem Spiel ne Story. Dieses rumgeklicke auf der Map fesselt mich nicht weiter.


Es war doch klar, dass das ein Funracer für zwischendurch ist


----------



## gangville (18. November 2010)

hi,
karriere bin ich etwas entäuscht, weil es sehr mager ist.
aber der multiplayermodus ist sehrgut gelungen und macht auch einen haufen spaß.


----------



## Freeak (18. November 2010)

Oh man wie sich manche hier über NFS HP Aufregen ich ja nimmer Schön. 

„Bähh, die Grafik ist Schei*e“, „Bähh, es hat keine Kantenglättung“, „Wuääää, das ist total Unrealistisch.“

Man, WERDET ERWACHSEN, es handelt sich noch immer um ein SPIEL!!!! Nix weiter!!!

Klar es ist Unrealistisch. Stört es? Nein wer Realismus will soll sich in sein eigenes Auto Setzen und Fahren. Die Grafik soll Schlecht sein? Dann Spielt doch Crysis und haut nen paar HD Mods Drauf und Bringt euren PC dazu noch mit Downsampling in die Knie. Oder noch besser Schaut aus dem Fenster. (immerhin läuft es auf den meisten PC´s flüssig)

Ich muss echt für NFS HP mal ne Lanze Brechen, es hat Fehler gebe ich zu, (wer oder was hat das nicht?) aber die Kritik die IHR an den Tag (bzw. Abend) legt ist ja schon nicht mehr Schön.

NFS war schon IMMER ein Arcade-Racer welcher einen EINFACHEN Einstieg ermöglicht, jeder soll sich an dem Titel erfreuen können und nicht nach dem ersten Rennen den Titel gleich wieder in die Ecke Pfeffern. Und wenn der Bugatti noch beim Driften beschleunigt isses doch egal, was zählt ist das man das Rennen Abschließen kann und nicht weil einen 3 Bullen die Karre zu nem Blechhaufen zusammengefahren haben.

1998 hat es keine Sau Interessiert wenn man in NFS III mit Irrwitzigem Tempo in Hometown auf die 90° Kurve zugeschossen ist, in der Realität hätte es euch zerlegt, und das vom Feinsten. Da hat aber der „Realismusanspruch“ keine Sau Interessiert, aber seit Shift muss jedes NFS Realistisch(er) sein, wenn euch Shift so viel Spaß gemacht hat, warum Spielt ihr dann NFS HP und seid nicht einfach bei Shift geblieben? Habt ihr die Berichterstattung darüber verpennt? Hat man euch gezwungen HP zu kaufen?

Fragt euch bitte WAS GENAU Ihr Kritisiert, denn eure Kritik in allen Ehren ist zum Großteil einfach nur Schwachsinn.




P.S.: Wer sich angesprochen fühlt weiß bescheid, meine Worte gelten nicht für alle (und soll auch keine Kritik an euer Person sein).


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2010)

Jau, Amen
Es sollte ja schon lange bekannt sein, dass es eben eine HP ist und kein Shift


----------



## HGHarti (19. November 2010)

Finde das Spiel ganz ok 
was mich bis jetzt stört ist die Übersicht der Rennen und die ganzen Autos die man schon nach kurzer Zeit hat.Da verliert man schnell den Überblick.
HAbe gestern Abend ca 2 Stunden gespielt.
Einige Aufgaben finde ich aber auch schwer,warum bekommt man als Polizei für alles 2 Sek Strafe nur weil ich die Leitplanke berühre.
MP 1x Gespielt hat guten Eindruck gemacht


----------



## CheGuarana (19. November 2010)

Hat schon jemand Hot Pursuit für iPhone und iPod angespielt? Lohnt sich der Preis oder ist es einfach ein "Undercover" mit anderen Texturen?


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

Leo. schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dein PC ja auch einfach zu schlecht.


 

seit dem ich die 5870 habe will ich gar nicht mehr ohne AA spielen. deswegen ärgerts mich umso mehr wenns game nciht mitmacht. und beim gamepad gehen nur die digitalen achsen nicht (also die trigger für gas und bremse und die lenkung). die analogen funzen.

hab nen xbox 360 gamepad abklatsch von speedlink.
jemand ne idee, wie man die digitalen achsen auch verwenden kann?

PS: das spiel unterscheidet nicht in welche richtung ich drücke, bzw werden die beiden trigger am zeigefinger (links rechts) als eine tase erkannt (-1+ heist die). wenn ich also gas gebe, gehen die bremslichter an. gleiches bei der steuerache. lenke ich nach links, lenkt er auch nach oben unten und rechts, sprich gar nicht, weil alle 4 achsen als eine erkannt werden *WTF*

@feeak
es geht eher darum, dass die technik nicht funktioniert und das kann man ja wohl von einem heutigen spiel verlangen.
kein AA support auf ATI karten, einige gamepads funzen net, quadcore fails (was ja wohl echt der hammer is, obwohl ich mit meinem Q6600 keine probs habe). und was weis ich noch alles...


----------



## Bull56 (19. November 2010)

ok:
zu den fehlern die mich stören:
- AA funktioniert noch nicht->warten auf patch
- motorsound ist mir zu leise-> wer kann mir da helfen-das ist für mich wichtiger als AA wenn ich in einem virtuellen sprtwagen sitze
- wie bestimme ich wo ich bei der freien fahrt auf der map abgesetzt werden möchte?
- wo sind die screenshots von mir auf der platte gespeichert?-möchte die gerne als desktophintergrund nehmen 
- wo liegen die configdateinen von hp-möchte tweaken!
- gibts schon infos obs dlcs oder patches gibt(wann?)?

aber ansonsten ein sehr schöner funracer wenn man erstmal alles durchblickt hat!!!

gut gelungen-obs so gut wird wie nfs hp1 und hp2 wird sich zeigen-für mich isses nfs hp3


----------



## Leo. (19. November 2010)

Screenshots gibts in deinem Bilder Ordner, zumindest in win7. (Bin aber grad auf'm Mac, deswegen kann ich nicht nachgucken :> )

AA kannst du zumindest im nVidia-Treiber einstellen (nfs11.exe)

Und du startest immer dort, wo du gerade deinen Cursor hast.


----------



## Bull56 (19. November 2010)

ehhhm-bei mir wird gar kein mauszeiger in nfs11 angezeigt!?

wenn ich über das ccc AA einstelle dann kackt das spiel ab sobald ich was in 3d anschaue (garage z.b.)

und gibts eine lösung zum motorensound?


es wäre doch ein einzigartiges erlebnis wenn man eine innernansicht reingemacht hätte -.-
mit einem supersportwagen durch schöne berge brettern gibt wesentlich mehr atmosphäre wenn man drinsitzt!
echt schade!-sonst wäre es vollständig für mich...


Neue liste:
- kein AA
- zu leiser motorensound
- keine cockpitsicht
- kein mauszeiger
- keine wassertropfen auf dem bildschirm bei regen
- in der freien fahrt keine computerspieler die man herausfordern kann
- in der freinen fahrt keine paulizei

ansonsten alles super


----------



## ph1driver (19. November 2010)

Bei mir sind nach jedem Neustart des Spiels die Analogsticks ohne Funktion, alle anderen Tasten das Pads gehen aber.

Genauso seltsam das nur ein Kern im Spiel ausgelastet.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. November 2010)

Mann, das liegt ne autostunde von mir entfernt, hätt das gern gesehen



> *NFS Hot Pursuit in den italienischen Alpen*
> EA war in den italienischen Alpen unterwegs, um das Titelbild von Need for Speed Hot Pursuit in Real nachzubilden. Genauer gesagt im Bergpass genannt Passo di Falzarego, ca. 15km von Cortina D'Ampezzo entfernt, lieferten sich der Pagani Zonda Cinque und der Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 eine Verfolgungsjagd.
> 
> Die Szenerie in den Bergen sieht beeindruckend aus und der Grund, dass sie aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit zu Seacrest County gewählt wurde, lässt nur Gutes für Need for Speed Hot Pursuit hoffen.
> ...



*Hot Pursuit in den italienischen Alpen! | Need for Speed*

Hier ist nun der Trailer, einfach ne herrliche gegend

*YouTube - EA Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - Pagani v Lamborghini*


----------



## Freeak (19. November 2010)

NFS HP hat KEINE Mausunterstützung, kommt villt mal noch per Patch.

@Vaykir

Mag sein aber sowei ICH es gelesen habe hat die HD 5XXX Serie von ATI das "privileg" AA in HP darstellen zu können, einfach mal nen wenig Experimentiren mit den letzen 2-3 Treibern von ATI. Denn du wärest dann der einzige mir bekannte User welcher mit ne 5870 hat, bei dem kein AA möglich ist. Und was den Quad angeht da habe auch ich keinerlei Komplikationen (Phenom II X4 965).

Läuft Spitze.


----------



## assko (19. November 2010)

Also ich habe es manchmal das ich nicht lenken kann da kann ich nach links drücken rechts drücken geht nicht (logitech rumblepad 2)
aber das ist nur für 1-2sekunden aber da klebe ich schon in der mauer drinne total ätzend so ist das unspielbar.

weis jemand rad?


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> NFS HP hat KEINE Mausunterstützung, kommt villt mal noch per Patch.
> 
> @Vaykir
> 
> ...


 
oha tatsache?
also ich kenne keinen ati nutzer bei dem (mit aktuelleren patches [10.10, 10.11]) AA funktioniert. egal was ich einstelle (edge detect, narrow tent etc), kackt alles ab. und das kannste auch in allen anderen foren lesen


----------



## roheed (19. November 2010)

ja da schau an...der vaykir 

BTT:
Also ich weiß auch nicht, 
oder ich bin schon zu verwöhnt oder keine ahnung.
Aber so richtig vom hocker haut mich jetzt NFS HP leider nicht.
Da hat mir aus dem gleichen Lager, Burnout Paradise um längen mehr fun gemacht. Ganz zu schweigen das mich das mit dem nicht funktionierenden AA
auch etwas nervt.

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe das EA weiterhin zweigleisig fährt und einen 
Funracer und eine "fast" Simulation ala Shift (das mir sehr gefallen hat) rausbringt dann kann jeder selber entscheiden was im mehr zusagt.
Das bischen rumgekurge durch die gegend scheint mir wohl nicht mehr zu langen^^


----------



## -Loki- (19. November 2010)

Bin auch voll zufrieden mit dem Game.
Außer das fehlende AA.
Aber auch ich mit GTX 460 kann instellen was ich will.
Im Game keine Spur davon zu sehen.


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

toll jetzt ist mein sound auf einmal auch weg. wird ja immer besser. glaube das wird nach langer zeit wieder ein game, was nach nichtmal 48 stunden wieder von der platte gefegt wird. mainboard is auch net da, voll pissed *GRR*


update:
grandios! es wird immer besser. lag an alchemy... nfs HP unterstütz wohl diesmal kein EAX5.0


----------



## Bull56 (19. November 2010)

mich nervt es das der motorensound so leise ist!!!

gibts da irgendwie abhilfe?

oder muss ich selber wieder im spielt rumwurschteln und nen patch erstellen???

mich nervt der mist...

es könnte so ein gutes spiel sein wenn man mal auf ein paar dinge achten würde...


----------



## HolySh!t (19. November 2010)

Gehts nur mir so, oder findet ihr auch das die Umgebung wenig Wiedererkennungswert hat. Ich meine wenn ich im Freifahrt Modus rumkurve find ich die Gegend recht dünn besidelt und daher sieht alles gleich aus, also Wald sieht gleich aus Wüste die verschneiten Berge usw o0


----------



## Triumph (19. November 2010)

Was für einen Kopierschutz hat den NFS-Hot Pursuit?
DVD - Abfrage oder Online Aktivierung?


----------



## push@max (19. November 2010)

Bin gerade von der Grafik wirklich enttäuscht! 

Spiele mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 @max Settings und die Ingame-Grafik hat mal gar nichts mit den ganzen Videos + Screenshots zu tun.

Die Wagen wirken detailarm und die Umgebung matschig.

Gameplay ist 100% arcade und erinnert stark an BurnOut.


----------



## Bull56 (20. November 2010)

und man kann die gleichen unpacker wie bei burnout paradise benutzen. Das spiel ist ein aufgemachtes burnout... Exakt die gleiche engine....

Mir fehlt irgendwie großstadt oder so...


Da wird tdu 2 auf jeden fall besser.....

Grafik ist arm aber extrem ausbaufähig...


----------



## Metbier (20. November 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht, wiso ich plötzlich jetzt nicht mehr mit dem RumblePad lenken kann  weiß da einer weiter ???


----------



## Xion4 (20. November 2010)

Bei mir verschwindet auch bei jedem Spiel Neustart die Einstellung meiner Sticks, der Rest klappt.

Noch ein Tipp für die das Spiel zu schwer ist, bei Races und beim Duell einfach schauen das manam Ende des Rennens ne volle Nitro Leiste hat und am Gegner dran ist, das ganze Race versuchen an P1 zu sein ist unnötig, einfach ruhig bis zur Zielgeraden fahren und dann Vollgas. Klappt ganz gut, wirklich absetzen kann man ich bei den normalen Rennen eigentlich eh nicht wirklich.


----------



## Vaykir (20. November 2010)

*[FIX] Xbox 360 Controller Emulator*

Hab mal was schickes gefunden. Für all diejenigen leute die probleme mit ihrem gamepad haben, hier nen Xbox 360 controller emulator. funktioniert bei mir wunderbar, allerdings muss man so 20-30min in die configuration investieren. aber das isses auf jeden fall wert.

Downloads


*[FIX] AntiAliasing auf Radeon Karten*

um (zum mindest einigermaßen) gutes anti-aliasing zu bekommen nimmst man den catalyst version 10.10e (hotfix) und schaltet nur MLAA ein. damit sieht das spiel schon um einiges besser aus!


----------



## Freeak (20. November 2010)

@Triumph

Es hat DVD Abfrage, man benötigt aber auch nen EA-Account.


----------



## HGHarti (20. November 2010)

So habe jetzt ca 30 % gespielt,aber weiß immer noch nicht was ich sagen soll.
Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr schwer,soll heißen nicht mal was für zwischen durch.
Schaffe die Aufgaben Max auf Silber.
NfS war für mich immer ein Spiel was man mal kurz zu zweit spielen konnte.
MP online macht echt Laune.Aber für im Netzwerk mit der Tochter bleib ich erst mal bei undercover.Auch wenn ihr mich jetzt erschlagen wollt.
Aber Undercover kostet für die Ps3 Ca 19 €.Das neue Nfs habe ich als Gutschein beim Lappi gehabt.Ich mußte also eins von beiden Nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Cyron78 (20. November 2010)

Meine dumme Begeisterung anfangs beruhte wohl auch auf vorhergesehene Videos. Werbung -kommt mir so vor- ist den wichtiger als nen tolles Spiel zu schaffen.

Die 43 eu hätte ich eben lieber in meiner Real Autobahntour rangehangen.. da hätte ich mehr von gehabt. Kleine "Rennen" und Showfahren inklusive..



Also meine Favoriten, vorallem im Langzeit-spiel-Spass bleiben Ruse und Bc2.


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2010)

Ich fand die Werbung und Screens auch genial, aber was das fertige Spiel angeht ist das echt zum 

Als ich Ingame die Grafik von 1920x1200 auf 1860x1050 gestellt hatte, waren die Bäume und Sträucher alle leuchtend weiß 

Hab das Spiel gott sei Dank nur vom nem Freund ausgeliehen gehabt und schon wieder deinstalliert. Ich hab echt was besseres zu tun als son game zu zocken...


----------



## assko (20. November 2010)

Habe mit meinem Logitech Rumblepad 2 auch ab und an aussetzer und kann für 1-2 sekunden nicht lenken und dann gehts wieder zum kotzen hoffe kommt bald patch


----------



## ph1driver (20. November 2010)

Tja, mal wieder viel versprochen und doch nichts bei rausgekommen. bei mir läuft es zudem unter aller sau, und das bei 1280x800 und alles aus.

Zudem kommen Ton aussetzter und das Problem mit den Sticks. Also auch dieser NFS Teil mal wieder nur unausgegorener schrott.

Somit ist NFS für mich definitiv gestorben. Da hätte ich von Criterion Games auch mehr erwartet.


----------



## Bull56 (20. November 2010)

warten wir auf den ersten patch...

jetzt ist es für mich nur eine open beta für 50 euro....


----------



## ph1driver (20. November 2010)

Tja, warten wir nicht immer auf einen Patch?


----------



## pmdeluxe (20. November 2010)

tja also ich konnte eigentlich das Spiel bis vor kurzem noch ohne Probleme "bis auf diese pseudo- Bäume die ab und zu mal beim driften auftauchten" spielen.
Jetzt aber gar nicht mehr denn wenn  ich das Spiel starten möchte kommt folgender Fehler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was ich bereits versucht habe ist im Kompatibilität Mode mit Windows XP SP3 eingestellt und natürlich als Admin ausführen, das hat aber leider nicht geholfen.
Falls jemand einen Tip hat wie Mann das Problem beheben kann wäre sehr nett.


----------



## push@max (20. November 2010)

Wollte jetzt eine Runde zocken, da stürzt das Spiel einfach ab 



> "NFS.exe funktioniert nicht mehr".


Habe bereits die Anzahl der Kerne auf 2 reduziert...keine Änderung.


----------



## Xion4 (20. November 2010)

Dieses Spiel nicht fertig bekommen, aber Shift 2 für den Frühling ankündigen...EA...da fällt einem nichts mehr ein.


----------



## HolySh!t (20. November 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel nicht fertig bekommen, aber Shift 2 für den Frühling ankündigen...EA...da fällt einem nichts mehr ein.


 Hot Pursuit und Shift2 sind doch zwei verschiedene Paar Socken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2010)

Nun ja, bevor man Werbung für ein neues Game macht, sollte erst mal das alte richtig laufen.


----------



## push@max (20. November 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Habe bereits die Anzahl der Kerne auf 2 reduziert...keine Änderung.



Weiß jemand, wie man nun die Kern-Anzahl wieder auf 4 setzt?

Unter msconfig seht jetzt nur noch "1" und "2" zur Auswahl


----------



## Bull56 (21. November 2010)

ich schlage euch alle irgendwann 

bis jetzt gezockt um leo möglichst oft zu schlagen


----------



## debalz (21. November 2010)

Finde das Spiel eigentlich ganz gut vom Spielspaß her, bin aber auch erst 5 Runden gefahren, seit heute funktioniert keine Steuerung mehr richtig - mein xbox 360 Controller: analogstick reagiert nicht,
wollte dann mal Lenkrad F430 anschliessen - ging nicht richtig zu konfigurieren, wie beim Pad kann ich nicht lenken 
weiß irgenjemand weiter - Neuinstallation?? schade


----------



## Leo. (21. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> ich schlage euch alle irgendwann
> 
> bis jetzt gezockt um leo möglichst oft zu schlagen



Rate mal was ich nachher machen werde


----------



## pmdeluxe (21. November 2010)

pmdeluxe schrieb:


> tja also ich konnte eigentlich das Spiel bis vor kurzem noch ohne Probleme "bis auf diese pseudo- Bäume die ab und zu mal beim driften auftauchten" spielen.
> Jetzt aber gar nicht mehr denn wenn  ich das Spiel starten möchte kommt folgender Fehler:
> http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2431/nfsfehler.jpg
> was ich bereits versucht habe ist im Kompatibilität Mode mit Windows XP SP3 eingestellt und natürlich als Admin ausführen, das hat aber leider nicht geholfen.
> Falls jemand einen Tip hat wie Mann das Problem beheben kann wäre sehr nett.


also ich konnte das problem beheben... erst hatte ich hot pursuit neuinstalliert aber das hatte nicht geholfen.
dann habe ich den Nvidia Treiber neuinstalliert, so das die eigenen Grafikeinstellugen auch gelöscht werden und jetzt funktioniert hot pursuit wieder.


----------



## debalz (21. November 2010)

So, Steuerung geht wieder, zumindest das Pad, Lenkrad nicht weiter probiert, ist auch eher ein Spiel fürs Pad - hab es manuell neu kofiguriert, dann gings...


----------



## Raeven (21. November 2010)

Also ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden !!
 Welcher Idiot hat sich denn blos diese besch....  Schrifteinblendungen  im Multiplayerrennen mitten im Bild einfallen lassen. Da sieht man ja  die halbe Strasse nicht und prompt knall man in der Kurve in die  Leitplanke oder in den Gegenverkehr. Da könnte ich mir ja gleich den  halben Monitor zukleben.
Oder bin ich der einzigste den das nervt ??? Oder hab ich was übersehn ????
Es ist mir doch egal ob der den gerammt hat oder der einen Schaden an  seinem Wagen oder der liegt vorn. Dafür gibts ja auch andere Anzeigen.
Und wenns dann unbedingt sein muss dann doch unten am Bildschirmrand.  Ansonsten macht das Game wirklich Laune. Einige Verbesserungen wären  auch nötig, z. B. mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten der Grafik und des Sounds.  Ebenso muss ich bei jedem Neustart des Spiels den halben Kontroller neu  zuweisen. Na wenn das man nicht nervt.

Habe das auch in einem anderen Thema gepostet. (*AW: Need for Speed Hot Pursuit: Umfrage zur Zufriedenheit)

Bildeistellung ist 1440x900 = 19 BW , läuft flüssig ohne Abstürze oder Bildfehler. Genial find ich im Multi das man die geposteten Rennen von Freunden plattfahren kann. Mein Nick ist Avatarracer. Nehme gerne Herausforderungen an.
*


----------



## HGHarti (21. November 2010)

Das ist mir gestern im MP auch unangenehm aufgefallen.
Muß mein Pad auch bei jedem Neustart konfigurieren


----------



## HolySh!t (21. November 2010)

Mich gehts auf die Eichel, dass ich immer gekickt werde, weil meine Performance zu low is -_-
Ich hab schon alles so low wie`s geht.
Im Einzelspieler läuft das Spiel in Mittel flüssig.
Das is mir jz schon 4 mal passiert, dass ich gekickt wurde.( Bei 4 MP- Rennen )
Settings sind:
1280x1024
Der Rest halt low und AA is auch keins aktiviert, also im Treiber.
Bei nem 4800+x2 und ner GTS250 und 2Gb Ram unter Win7, das müsste doch locker reichen um im MP zu zockn....
Treiber is der neuste von Nvidia.


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2010)

Liegts nich eher am Ping?


----------



## HolySh!t (21. November 2010)

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich hab in keinem anderen Spiel Probleme mitm Ping. Hab ne 6K Leitung müsste doch reichen... o0


----------



## PowerSTAI (21. November 2010)

@Raeven,
Jo, has Recht das nervt, zum glück nicht im Singelplayer Game. 
Das mit der Steuerung des Joy, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Wurde einfach wahrscheinlich, Übersehen von den Programmierern.

@die wo meinen es währ kein Hot Pursuit
Habe mir extra noch mahl NFS 3 Hot Pursuit Installiert.
Damit ich ein Vergleich habe. Ist ja schon ziemlich lange her. 
Also die Gemeinsamkeiten sind definitive zu 80% gegeben.
Einzige Manko, ist das der neue Teil wieder keine Video Aufzeichnung hat.
Wie immer. 
Damit man seine eigenen Fahrfehler besser Auswerten könnte.
Der alte Teil hat es jeden falls dabei. 
Ansonsten kann man von den NFS HP3 nicht Meckern.
Ist definitive ein Hot Pursuit.
Natürlich könnte man einiges daran noch Verbessern.
Aber in großen und ganzen, haben die ihre Arbeit gut gemacht.

PS:
Ohne Police, ist Need for Speed für mich, kein Need for Speed.


----------



## pmdeluxe (21. November 2010)

PowerSTAI schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man von den NFS HP2 nicht Meckern.
> Ist definitive ein Hot Pursuit.


darf ich korrigieren der neuste Teil wäre NFS HP3 denn es gibt bereits ein NFS Hot Pursuit 2 von 2002 Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PowerSTAI (21. November 2010)

Ja hast Recht, keine Einwende über Korrektur. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
PowerSTAI
Wird geändert.


----------



## Galford (21. November 2010)

Mir persönlich macht das Spiel sehr viel Spaß, aber ich bin auch ein großen Fan von Burnout Paradise. Probleme hatte ich trotz 4-Kerner absolut keine.

Was stört sind die zu großen Texteinblendungen im Multiplayer (wie von anderen ebenfalls bemerkt wurde), das fehlende AntiAliasing und der im Vergleich zu Burnout Paradise etwas magere Umfang (Bei Paradise gibt es 490 (!) Online Challenges, was mich unverschämt viele Stunden meines Lebens gekostet hat). Zudem wurde mir meine EA-Master-ID aufgezwungen, denn normalerweise habe ich einen anderen Namen für NFS Spiele, der sogar unter meinen Personas auf der EA-Webseite als meine NFS-ID angezeigt wird (bei Shift und Undercover funktioniert es) 

Ich spiele mit dem kabelgebundenen XBox360-Gamepad, habe keine Probleme und bin alle Autos des Spiels gefahren. Abgesehen von den niedrigsten Autoklassen, empfinde ich die Steuerung nicht als schwammig oder ungenau. Im Gegenteil: das Driften finde ich leichter und intuitiver als z.B. in Split/Second (wobei ich da jetzt auch keine großen Probleme hatte) 

Ich persönlich bin ingesamt sehr zufrieden und nicht enttäuscht. Liest sich jetzt egoistisch, aber für mich ist das Wichtigste, dass es mir gefällt. Und wenn Criterion wieder zurück zu Burnout "muss", würde ich das überschaupt nicht schlimm finden, mag ich doch Burnout Paradise sowieso extrem gerne.

Der Beweis, dass ich das Spiel nicht nur ein bißchen angespielt habe, könnt ihr hier in einem meiner meinem Bilder-Alben finden (wenn ihr wollt; ich verlinke es mal nicht)


----------



## Bull56 (22. November 2010)

hmmm

darf ich mal in die runde fragen wie ich das spiel von meinem ea account löse? also wenn ich das wieder verkaufen möchte??????

das würde mich doch sehr stark interessieren...


----------



## Own3r (22. November 2010)

@Galford: Eine beachtliche Leistung hast du da geschafft 

Und was neues zum Spiel: Es gibt jetzt das erste DLC


----------



## HolySh!t (22. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Und was neues zum Spiel: Es gibt jetzt das erste DLC


Wäh wo?


----------



## Own3r (22. November 2010)

Hier stets: http://www.nfsplanet.de/main.php?lang=de#5744

Der DLC ist aber nur für PS3 und XBOX.


----------



## Raeven (22. November 2010)

was soll das mit dem DLC ???
Lieber soll EA einen Patch rausbringen damit das Game richtig funzt und nicht nur nach der Kohle schielen !!!Die Probleme der Spieler sind ja wohl genug. Deshalb hat EA auch keine Demo für den PC  rausgebracht, damit sichs besser verdienen läst. Fürs erste wäre ja wohl diese bescheuerte Einblendungen im Multi dran. Bei soviel Lob seitens der Presse, ist den niemanden von den Redakteuren dieser Quatsch aufgefallen?


----------



## HolySh!t (22. November 2010)

Wtf wasn das fürn fail DLC o0


----------



## Raeven (22. November 2010)

Habe EA mal eine Anfrage zu diesem Mist geschrieben, mal sehn was zurückkommt.


----------



## nulchking (22. November 2010)

Ist für mich wie bei den vorherigen Teilen kein NfS mehr.
Mit jedem neuen Teil verunstalten sie die Serie immer mehr


----------



## Own3r (22. November 2010)

Noch habe ich mir das Spiel nicht gekauft, aber was habt ihr denn dagegen? Laut Tests soll es ja gut sein, was aber anscheinend nicht der Fall ist.

Negatives konnte ich bisher rauslesen: AA nicht möglich oder nur bedingt (bei einigen Karten), Multiplayereinblendungen (was genau wird denn angezeigt?) undbei einigen 4 Kern CPUs Probleme (besonders bei Intel).

AA geht aber bei einigen, 4-Kern Probleme sind nur vereinzelt und mit den Einblendungen muss ich mir erstmal ein Bild von machen.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. November 2010)

Kauf es dir, ist sein Geld wert 
Guck einfach mal den Gameone Test von denen, ich glaub deren Fazit war.
Nfs hat zwar ein paar schwächen, welche aber der Spielspaß wieder weg macht. Irgendwie so und das stimmt auch. Nen bissle balancing hier und da dann noch nen bissle optimierung und schon is das Spiel ein perfekter Funracer


----------



## Own3r (22. November 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich sehr viele Stunden NFS Hot Pursuit 1 und 2 gezokkt habe. Wenn das neue NFS so ähnlich ist, dann wäre es super! Klar ist, das es nicht realistisch ist, aber das muss es auch nicht sein


----------



## ph1driver (22. November 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Nen bissle balancing hier und da dann noch nen bissle optimierung und schon is das Spiel ein perfekter Funracer



Von wem? EA?


----------



## HolySh!t (22. November 2010)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Von wem? EA?


Eher von Criterion die mit Burnout bewiesen haben, was sie drauf haben.


----------



## ph1driver (22. November 2010)

Das wichtigste für mich wäre, das ich mein Gamepad nicht immer neu einstellen muss, und das die Motoren lauter sind.


----------



## debalz (22. November 2010)

> Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich sehr viele Stunden NFS Hot Pursuit 1 und 2 gezokkt habe. Wenn das neue NFS so ähnlich ist, dann wäre es super! Klar ist, das es nicht realistisch ist, aber das muss es auch nicht sein



Es ist so ähnlich und wenn man am zocken ist machts echt Spaß - schöne Strecken, krasse Unfälle, Megaslides - das geht schon ab. Die probleme mit dem Gamepad hab ich auch, die Einblendungen im Multiplayer nehmen einem tatsächlich teilweise die Sicht und keine Highend-Grafik -  so siehts aus, hätte also besser sein können aber es ist immer noch bzw. wieder Hot Pursuit!


----------



## Bull56 (23. November 2010)

FaIlS:

- iZ3D funktioniert nicht weil HP ******** programmiert ist.
- Einblendungen über errungenschaften usw.. sollten oben im bildschirm eingeblendet werden
- fehlendes AA
- Controllereinstellungen werden nicht gespeichert
- 4 -kern CPUs werden nicht richtig unterstützt
- Motorensound ist zu leise
-
-

das DLC ist eindeutig FAIL! 
das spiel ist absolut unfreundlich was modding oder tweaking angeht
schlechter support seitens EA-Games

Wem noch irgendwelche Fehler auf die "Eichel/Klitoris" gehen möge diese hier posten.
Ich schreibe dann mal eine Anfrage an EA-Games und Criterion Games.


----------



## Galford (23. November 2010)

Wenn ihr Bugs melden wollt, dann könnt ihr dies hier tun:

Components for Need for Speed Hot Pursuit )

"This brings them to the attention of our test team directly"

EA hat dies in ihrem FAQ zu Spiel so verlinkt. Viele Bugs wurden bereits gemeldet. Tut euch selbst und den Entwicklern den Gefallen, und formuliert euer Anliegen freundlich und sachlich, sowie auf Englisch.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich selbst tatsächlich einen Bug habe. Auch bei mir bleibt die optische Darstellung des Regens aus. Das ist mir zunächst wohl in der Hitze des Gefechts entgangen. Abstürze oder schwerwiegende Probleme habe ich, wie erwähnt, trotz Quadcore NICHT.

>

Zum Thema vsync: ich selbst habe keinerlei Zeilenverschiebungen. In Burnout Paradise sowie in Hot Pursuit, müsste eigentlich von Criterion auf PC sowie Konsolen vsync standardmäßig immer aktiviert sein. Das geht u.a. aus einem genauen Techniktest von Digital Foundry hervor.
Face-Off: Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit - Page 1 | DigitalFoundry | Eurogamer.net 



EDIT:
Ich weiß ja nicht genau wie Bugzilla funktioniert bzw. ob abzuarbeitende Bugberichte da bei Kenntnis des Problems gelöscht werden, aber vor ein paar Stunden standen dort noch einige andere Beträge die verschwunden sind. 

Statt dessen gibt es jetzt zu lesen:
"General game design / feature request / abuse should be directed to mailbag@criteriongames.com since Bugzilla is only to resolve bugs and is not really set up for general discussion.
Thanks, Criterion Games Tech. support."

Warum ist fehlender Regen plötzlich kein Bug mehr? Es gab einen Trailer, bei dem man Regen sehen konnte, Spieler hören den Regen im Spiel und die Konsolenversionen haben scheinbar optisch dargestellten Regen. 
Was hat das mit "feature request" zu tun, wenn das Feature da sein müsste und es doch ein Bug ist? Sorry, aber jetzt bin auch ich enttäuscht.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. November 2010)

*Tipps für Need for Speed Hot Pursuit: Kantenglättung (AA) aktivieren - tipps, need for speed hot pursuit*


----------



## Bull56 (24. November 2010)

funktioniert super-nur nicht mit dem cat 10.11-nur der 10.10e funktioniert.
also mir gefällt das spiel jetzt wesentlich besser-wide-tent und 4x -alles darüber bringt meine graka zum laggen...


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2010)

Und noch ein DLC 

NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift


----------



## Boardi05 (24. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Und noch ein DLC
> 
> NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift



Die sprechen da vom dritten DLC, was warn das zweite?


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2010)

Da haben die wohl einen Fehler gemacht, denn es ist der Zweite! Komisch ist aber, dass die DLCs nur für Xbox und PS3 sind und nicht für den PC


----------



## Boardi05 (24. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Da haben die wohl einen Fehler gemacht, denn es ist der Zweite! Komisch ist aber, dass die DLCs nur für Xbox und PS3 sind und nicht für den PC



War beim Shift auch so, das Ferraripack ist auch nur für die Konsolen gekommen, heute kann man aber die Ferrari auf dem PC reinmodden, auch die Strecke die im DLC dabei war ist nun als mod erschienen, mal guggen obs beim Hot Pursuit auch klappt, auch wenn es recht modunfreundlich ist.


----------



## Raeven (24. November 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Bugs melden wollt, dann könnt ihr dies hier tun:
> 
> Components for Need for Speed Hot Pursuit )
> 
> ...


----------



## meckswell (24. November 2010)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Bei mir sind nach jedem Neustart des Spiels die Analogsticks ohne Funktion, alle anderen Tasten das Pads gehen aber.
> 
> Genauso seltsam das nur ein Kern im Spiel ausgelastet.



Hast du das Logitech Rumblepad 2? Bei mir ist es auch so.

Der Quad is gut ausgelastet, 2 Kerne fast ganz und die andern 2 zu 1/3.


----------



## Galford (24. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Da haben die wohl einen Fehler gemacht, denn es ist der Zweite! Komisch ist aber, dass die DLCs nur für Xbox und PS3 sind und nicht für den PC


 
Nein, es ist der Dritte. Da die beiden TimesaverPacks separat verkauft werden, zähle ich, EA und die bei NFS-Planet auch beide einzeln.

1. Timesaver Pack für Raser-Autos
2. Timesaver Pack für Cop-Autos
3. SCPD Rebels Pack


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2010)

Ok, wenn die das so unterteilen 

Trotzdem denke ich, werde ich mir NFS HP zu Weihnachten zulegen.

Edit: *Sehr gute Neuigkeit!

*Nächste Woche soll der PC Patch erscheinen! 

http://www.nfsplanet.de/main.php?lang=de#5758


----------



## HolySh!t (25. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Edit: *Sehr gute Neuigkeit!
> 
> *Nächste Woche soll der PC Patch erscheinen!
> 
> NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift


Mal das Beste hoffen


----------



## Boardi05 (26. November 2010)

News, mal hoffen dass die PCler auch betroffen sind



> *NFS Hot Pursuit One Million Challenge*
> Das NFS Team hat ein Wagenpaket von drei Supercar Convertibles für Need for Speed Hot Pursuit zusammengestellt: der Bentley Continental Supersports Convertible, der Lamborghini Murciélago LP 650-4 Roadster und die Dodge Viper SRT10 Convertible Final Edition.
> 
> Wenn der Launch Trailer bis 12. Dezember über eine Million mal angesehen wird, veröffentlicht EA dieses Paket als kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk an die NFS fans. Das Video ist gleich hier eingeblendet, also schaut es so oft an wie ihr könnt.
> ...


----------



## Bull56 (26. November 2010)

wenn nur für die x-box oder ps3 wird es die wagen früher oder später eh für den PC geben-wenn auch illegal...


----------



## Boardi05 (26. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> wenn nur für die x-box oder ps3 wird es die wagen früher oder später eh für den PC geben-wenn auch illegal...



Diese drei wird es auch für den PC geben, hoffe ich mal



> Wer nach einer Möglichkeit sucht, das in-game HUD vollständig zu deaktivieren, z.B. für Videos et cetera, der kann meine mod hier probieren. Ich hab mal wieder Texmod gefoltert und einen No Hud texture mod gemacht. Grade für Screenshots und Videos ist er sehr hilfreich. Ihr könnt zwischen zwei Versionen der Mod wählen. Sie korrigiert außerdem die völlig übertriebenen Lichteffekte wie Front- und Rücklichter der Autos sowie die Straßenbeleuchtung und schafft eine realistischere Atmosphäre.
> 
> YouTube Preview:
> YouTube - Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010 | No Hud & Real Lights PC MOD
> ...


----------



## Bull56 (26. November 2010)

vielen dank für den texmod!!!!


----------



## HolySh!t (26. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> vielen dank für den texmod!!!!


Jo danke für die Info


----------



## Ascor (26. November 2010)

Wird auch dieses nervige Hud anpassbar sein?


----------



## kero81 (26. November 2010)

Ochnö, könnte vll. mal einer die Texmod irgendwo ausser auf Rapidshare hochladen. Irgendwie kann ich die da nicht runter laden. Hab mir gerade einen Account da erstellt, aber es geht nicht. Oder bin ich einfach nur zu blöd dafür?


----------



## Galford (26. November 2010)

Der erste Patch wurde jetzt online gestellt:

Downloads | Need for Speed



Ersteindruck: die genannten Effekte funktionieren jetzt, und sogar der richtige Leuchteffekt der Lichter der Polizeiautos ist aktiviert. Allerdings scheinen die aktivierten Effekte dafür an der Performance zu ziehen. Ich muss mal die Auslastung meiner CPU prüfen.

Allerdings muss ich eines sagen: der Schneeffekt geht ja noch in Ordnung, nur der Regen ist wirklich nicht so besonders schön (zumindest am Tag).


----------



## gangville (26. November 2010)

ist logisch, dass das spiel modunfreundlich ist.
EA will ja auch die DLCs verkaufen.


----------



## Bull56 (27. November 2010)

fakt ist das es früher oder später eh funktioniert.

So wie mit dem ganzen kopierschutzmist-hinterher laufen die spiele dann gecrackt besser als teuer gekauft.
Das ist irgendwie die falsche richtung der publisher.
Zudem bleibt der spielspass mit mods länger aufrecht! Fsx wäre ohne add ons schon tot...


----------



## RapToX (27. November 2010)

gibts eigentlich noch irgendeine möglichkeit die performance zu verbessern?
der pc hier erfüllt zwar alle anforderungen, aber trotzdem ruckelts teilweise und das nervt.

a64 x2 6000+
3,5gb ram
radeon hd5670 (512mb)
catalyst 10.11

im spiel selbst ist schon alles auf niedrig bzw. deaktiviert. einzig die auflösung hab ich auf 1680x1050 belassen.


----------



## Bull56 (27. November 2010)

es gibt eine möglichkeit zur performanceverbesserung->die nennt sich neuer prozessor und bessere grafikkarte!


----------



## RapToX (27. November 2010)

dummer kommentar +10


----------



## ph1driver (27. November 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich noch irgendeine möglichkeit die performance zu verbessern?
> der pc hier erfüllt zwar alle anforderungen, aber trotzdem ruckelts teilweise und das nervt.
> 
> a64 x2 6000+
> ...



Das selbe bei mir, habe aber 4 GB Ram und ne HD 4850.



RapToX schrieb:


> dummer kommentar +10



sign


----------



## Own3r (27. November 2010)

Habt ihr den Patch installiert?


----------



## RapToX (27. November 2010)

ja hab ich schon gemacht. aber laut changelog wurde an der performance scheinbar eh nichts verbessert.


----------



## Own3r (27. November 2010)

Der Grafikkartentreiber ist aktuell?


----------



## RapToX (27. November 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> catalyst 10.11


-> ja


----------



## Own3r (27. November 2010)

Hast du mal den 10.10 ausprobiert?


----------



## RapToX (27. November 2010)

hab ich nicht. könnte ich evtl. mal testen. aber irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass es was bringt. ansonsten hoffen, dass die version 10.12 verbesserungen mitbringt.


----------



## Own3r (27. November 2010)

Am besten ist, wenn du auf den 10.12 wartest. Der 10.11 ist sowieso nicht ganz so gut wie der 10.10.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. November 2010)

Ich poste das Vid nochmal, bitte an alle, schaut euch das vid einmal an und gebt den link weiter, wär fein wenn wir n paar wagen geschenkt bekommen, THX



> NFS Hot Pursuit One Million Challenge
> Das NFS Team hat ein Wagenpaket von drei Supercar Convertibles für Need for Speed Hot Pursuit zusammengestellt: der Bentley Continental Supersports Convertible, der Lamborghini Murciélago LP 650-4 Roadster und die Dodge Viper SRT10 Convertible Final Edition.
> 
> Wenn der Launch Trailer bis 12. Dezember über eine Million mal angesehen wird, veröffentlicht EA dieses Paket als kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk an die NFS fans. Das Video ist gleich hier eingeblendet, also schaut es so oft an wie ihr könnt.
> ...


Patch im startpost eingefügt und n kleines FAQ


----------



## Galford (28. November 2010)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es die Wagen für das Anschauen des Videos dann auch für die PC Version gibt. 

Wie ist es eigentlich bei Youtube? Wird da wirklich jeder Aufruf gezählt, oder gibt es da ein Limit je IP-Adresse? Wenn ich da ein paar Kommentare durchlese, frage ich mich schon ob die Leute, die immer F5 drücken und das Video kurz anspielen wirklich dabei helfen, oder ob die Ihre Zeit verschwenden. Sorry, wenn das jetzt eine etwas blöde Frage ist - aber man kann ja immer dazu lernen.


----------



## Bu11et (28. November 2010)

Hat wer von euch schon Gold bei den ersten McLaren F1 rennen geschaft? Irgendwie krieg ichs nicht gbacken . Hab schon mit Abkürzungen und ohne versucht. Egal wie sauber ich fahre, mir fehlen immer 3-4 sec fürs Gold .


----------



## Leo. (28. November 2010)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Patch im startpost eingefügt und n kleines FAQ



Magst du vll noch NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift einfügen ?

Sind ein Paar nützliche tweaks mit dabei, wie zb ein No-Intro Patch


----------



## HolySh!t (28. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch schon Gold bei den ersten McLaren F1 rennen geschaft? Irgendwie krieg ichs nicht gbacken . Hab schon mit Abkürzungen und ohne versucht. Egal wie sauber ich fahre, mir fehlen immer 3-4 sec fürs Gold .


Ich auch nich. Hab sons keine Probleme bei den Zeitrennen, aber das Rennen find ich echt schwer


----------



## Galford (28. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch schon Gold bei den ersten McLaren F1 rennen geschaft? Irgendwie krieg ichs nicht gbacken . Hab schon mit Abkürzungen und ohne versucht. Egal wie sauber ich fahre, mir fehlen immer 3-4 sec fürs Gold .


 
Ja, ich habe dort Gold geschafft. Ist also definitiv möglich. Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass es vom Zeitlimit her schon etwas anspruchsvoller ist.


(Habe das Spiel zu 100% durch, siehe meine Bildergalerie bei Interesse)


----------



## HolySh!t (28. November 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe dort Gold geschafft. Ist also definitiv möglich. Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass es vom Zeitlimit her schon etwas anspruchsvoller ist.


Wäre auch blöd, wäre es unmöglich
Aber ich brech mir auch schon recht lange da einen ab und komm nur auf Silber :/


----------



## Boardi05 (29. November 2010)

Leo. schrieb:


> Magst du vll noch NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift einfügen ?
> 
> Sind ein Paar nützliche tweaks mit dabei, wie zb ein No-Intro Patch



Danke, mach das gleich rein.



Jefim schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch schon Gold bei den ersten McLaren F1 rennen geschaft? Irgendwie krieg ichs nicht gbacken . Hab schon mit Abkürzungen und ohne versucht. Egal wie sauber ich fahre, mir fehlen immer 3-4 sec fürs Gold .



Hab ich auch geschafft, hab den SP nun durch, überall Gold, ist eigentlich alles machbar.


----------



## Bu11et (29. November 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Wäre auch blöd, wäre es unmöglich
> Aber ich brech mir auch schon recht lange da einen ab und komm nur auf Silber :/



Habs mitlerweile geschaft, dank eines Videos von YouTube. Der Trick ist einfach Nitro da einzusetzten, wo es überhaupt geht. Sprich nach jeder Kurve. Aber die Zeit ausm Video konnte ichnicht toppen .
Habe grad den Reventon Roadster getestet . Was für ein Wagen... Hab zwar auch paar Anläufe für Gold gebraucht aber mit der Kiste würde ichs immer wieder versuchen.


----------



## HolySh!t (29. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Habs mitlerweile geschaft, dank eines Videos von YouTube. Der Trick ist einfach Nitro da einzusetzten, wo es überhaupt geht. Sprich nach jeder Kurve. Aber die Zeit ausm Video konnte ichnicht toppen .
> Habe grad den Reventon Roadster getestet . Was für ein Wagen... Hab zwar auch paar Anläufe für Gold gebraucht aber mit der Kiste würde ichs immer wieder versuchen.


Da is ein Probleme ich fahr genauso 
Ich fahr fast nur im Gegenverkehr um Nitro zu gewinnen und setzte es immer zum beschleunigen ein. Is auch egal ich werd das auch noch schaffen


----------



## Galford (29. November 2010)

Wow, da scheint es aber wirklich relativ viele Videos nur zu diesem einen Event zu geben. Hätte nicht gedacht das es jetzt so ein großes Problem ist.

Ich brauche dringend mehr Inhalt - hoffenlich wird es auch für die PC Version neuen Straßen geben. Die Konsolen-Exklusivität der bisherigen DLC lässt mich aber daran zweifeln. Ich hoffe echt, dass man PC Spieler nicht im Regen stehen lässt (wie z.b. Disney mit Split/Second)
Burnout Paradise war mit den ganzen Freeburn und Time-Challenges schon wesentlich umfangreicher als HP - Vorraussetzung ist natürlich das man überhaupt an den Online-Challenges in BP interessiert war. Dazu kommen noch die ganzen Supersprünge, Billboards und Smashes.


----------



## Bu11et (1. Dezember 2010)

Weiß einer von euch welche 3 Fahrzeuge hinzugefügt werden, wenn da besagte YouTube Video 1 Mio Klicks erreicht? Ich würd mich risieg freuen, wenn endlich mal ein Lexus Modell bei einem NFS dabei wäre. Mitlerweile haben die schließlich auch ein Prachtstück, was mit den anderen mithalten kann, Lexus LFA .


----------



## Menthe (1. Dezember 2010)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, das man am Anfang recht viel Auswahl bei den Events hat. Später beschränkt sich das auf nur 2-3 wählbare Autos im Event.


----------



## Galford (1. Dezember 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch welche 3 Fahrzeuge hinzugefügt werden, wenn da besagte YouTube Video 1 Mio Klicks erreicht? Ich würd mich risieg freuen, wenn endlich mal ein Lexus Modell bei einem NFS dabei wäre. Mitlerweile haben die schließlich auch ein Prachtstück, was mit den anderen mithalten kann, Lexus LFA .


 
Bentley Continental Supersports Convertible, Lamborghini Murciélago LP 650-4 Roadster , Dodge Viper SRT10


Es sind also nicht wirklich "neue" Autos, sondern eher Varianten bereits vorhandener Autos. Aber das Video anschauen tun ja keinem weh, also schaut es auch doch ein paar mal an (man kann ja so lange auf einer anderen Seite surfen)

Bilder und das Video gibt es hier: 
http://hotpursuit.needforspeed.com/post/need-speed-hot-pursuit-one-million-challenge


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen

Der Patch soll ja NFS HP spielbar machen, auf X6-CPU´s zumindest.

Naja, sagen wir es mal so ---> FAIL 

Da geht gar nix. Das Spiel crasht immer noch. Werds heute mal mit Neuinstallation versuchen.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen
> 
> Der Patch soll ja NFS HP spielbar machen, auf X6-CPU´s zumindest.
> 
> ...



Bei mir geht das Game ohne Probleme, schon von Anfang an, das Prolem war ja haupsächlich bei den Quads, die X6 waren ja nie betroffen. 

Wobei ich zugeben muss dass das Game bei mir auf dem X6 und dem Q6600 perfekt läuft, auch ohne Patch, auch aufm schleppi mit Dualcore gehts.


----------



## Menthe (2. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch absolut keine Probleme damit, obwohl ich n Quad habe.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das Game ohne Probleme, schon von Anfang an, das Prolem war ja haupsächlich bei den Quads, die X6 waren ja nie betroffen.
> 
> Wobei ich zugeben muss dass das Game bei mir auf dem X6 und dem Q6600 perfekt läuft, auch ohne Patch, auch aufm schleppi mit Dualcore gehts.


 

Dann versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr...

Nur dieses Game macht Probleme. Alle anderen gehen.


----------



## Galford (2. Dezember 2010)

@Painkiller

Hast du eine ATI-Grafikkarte?
Wenn ja, schau mal hier ganz unten (letzter Punkt):
http://www.criteriongames.com/faq/

Wenn du eine Nvidia hast: dann entschuldige meinen kläglichen Versuch zu helfen.


----------



## Menthe (2. Dezember 2010)

Daran liegts eher nicht, hab ja auch eine ATI bzw. AMD Grafikkarte und es läuft. Ich denke es liegt wirklich am X6.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> @Painkiller
> 
> Hast du eine ATI-Grafikkarte?
> Wenn ja, schau mal hier ganz unten (letzter Punkt):
> ...


 

Jop. Ne ASUS Matrix 5870

Ich werd das mal testen. Danke dir


----------



## RapToX (2. Dezember 2010)

alle die probleme mit abstürzen und vergessenen controller-einstellungen haben, sollten sich mal diesen thread im ea-forum ansehen: L Ö S U N G !! Ständige Abstürze, Abstürze direkt n.Intro, Controlereinstellungen ohne Gedächtnis - Technische Fragen - Need for Speed HOT PURSUIT: EA-Foren

hoffe damit ist euch geholfen


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2010)

Criterion hat angekündigt, an einem zweiten Patch für die PC-Version zu arbeiten:

Criterion Games


(auch bei nfs-planet.de zu lesen: NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift )


----------



## Own3r (3. Dezember 2010)

dann kann ich mir das Spiel ja beruhigt holen.


----------



## ich558 (3. Dezember 2010)

Habe das Spiel seit 1 Woche und ich finde man erkennt nun wieder, dass es sich um ein NFS handelt 
Ich habe nun alle Rennen als "Racer" durchgespielt und jetzt würde die Rolle als "Cop" anstehen aber was ist da anders? Habe heute keine Lust mehr zu zocken^^


----------



## KatanaxXx (4. Dezember 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Da is ein Probleme ich fahr genauso



Hab auch nen Video gemacht, geht eigentlich problemlos 
YouTube - KatanaxXx in NFS Hot Pursuit

Und man sieht ja das ich auch noch nen paar Fehler gemacht habe, aber Gold war immer noch drin...



mfg


----------



## Menthe (4. Dezember 2010)

Mhm, wo ist das das Problem? Habs vorhin nochmal gemacht, 2:59


----------



## KatanaxXx (4. Dezember 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Mhm, wo ist das das Problem? Habs vorhin nochmal gemacht, 2:59


Ja eben das geht schon, hab im Video auch bestimmt 10 Sekunden verschenkt, selbst für Gold hat man Spielraum für Fehler 



mfg


----------



## mumble_GLL (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!!!

Habe seit heute ein unschönes Problem mit NFS HP.
Und zwar habe ich mir heute den aktuellen Radeontreiber/CCC 10.11 installiert und wollte grade noch ein paar Rennen fahren. Ich komme zwar in´s Spiel rein, kann auch die Rennen/Events auswählen, aber sobald das Event geladen werden soll, stürtzt das Game ab, und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso. OK, ich habe den Verdacht, das es was mit dem Grakatreiber bzw. dem CCC 10.11 zu tun hat. Und ich will nicht den Treiber wieder auf 10.9 zurücksetzen bzw. diesen installieren müssen, um NFS HP wieder spielen zu können.

Was mich aber doch wundert ist, das ich Tom Clancys Hawx 2 mit dem CCC 10.11 spielen kann, aber warum dann nicht NFS HP?

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

Danke im vorraus

Update:

Vergesst, was ich geschrieben habe. Habs hinbekommen, Dank eines Users hier im gleichen Thread. Habs wohl überlesen. SRY



Galford schrieb:


> @Painkiller
> Hast du eine ATI-Grafikkarte?
> Wenn ja, schau mal hier ganz unten (letzter Punkt):
> http://www.criteriongames.com/faq/



Trotzdem Danke für eventuelle Hilfestellungen


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Dezember 2010)

KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Hab auch nen Video gemacht, geht eigentlich problemlos
> YouTube - KatanaxXx in NFS Hot Pursuit
> 
> Und man sieht ja das ich auch noch nen paar Fehler gemacht habe, aber Gold war immer noch drin...
> ...


Jo danke ich hab das Rennen jz schon ganz vergessen, wollte das als letztes Rennen im Karrieremodus fahren


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hier der Trailer der die neuen Wagen vorstellt

YouTube - Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit - Super Sports Pack DLC Trailer


----------



## Dr.Speed (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenn der Preis für das Packet vernünftig ist, dann wird das Super Sports Pack, wohl der erste DLC überhaupt sein, der auf meiner Platte landet. Die Autos sind ja mal Hammer (für mich) -besonders der Apollo-.


----------



## david430 (7. Dezember 2010)

sers leutchen,
ich hab mal auf ebay ein wenig gestöbert und für knappe 20 euronen könnte ich mir das game kaufen. nur schreckt mich die fahrphysik ab. ein wenig realistischer darfs dann schon sein, in etwa wie burnout 2,... gibts da mods zu, die das fahrverhalten verbessern?


----------



## Freeak (8. Dezember 2010)

Lass dich nicht von Fahverhalten Abschrecken, es ist Schwer genug manche Rennen zu meistern. Gerade wenn dir die Bullen auf den fersen sind und du die Waffen NICHT Einsetzen willst.

Ich habe alle Hot Pursuit´s (bis auf 1x) OHNE Waffen geschafft. Und habe Bombenzeiten Hingelegt.


----------



## HolySh!t (8. Dezember 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> sers leutchen,
> ich hab mal auf ebay ein wenig gestöbert und für knappe 20 euronen könnte ich mir das game kaufen. nur schreckt mich die fahrphysik ab. ein wenig realistischer darfs dann schon sein, in etwa wie burnout 2,... gibts da mods zu, die das fahrverhalten verbessern?


Für 20€ -> Kaufen !!
Kanns nix mit verkehrt machen


----------



## Own3r (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde es auch kaufen für 20€, denn das Spiel ist bestimmt nice - ich kann es kaum noch erwarten es zu spielen


----------



## HolySh!t (8. Dezember 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch kaufen für 20€, denn das Spiel ist bestimmt nice - ich kann es kaum noch erwarten es zu spielen


Streich ma bestimmt weg ;p
Ich kanns ja schon zockn seit dem Releasetag hihi


----------



## Own3r (8. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn ich schon bestimmt weglassen soll, dann kann es ja nurnoch das eins der besten Games 2010 sein (nach F1 2010)


----------



## HolySh!t (8. Dezember 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Also wenn ich schon bestimmt weglassen soll, dann kann es ja nurnoch das eins der besten Games 2010 sein (nach F1 2010)


Würd ich auch sagen. Rennen zwar viele rum, die das Spiel(zu unrech wie ich finde) schlecht machen, aber wo Licht is is auch Schatten. Es hat zwar Fehler, aber der Spielspaß überwiegt
Und wofür gibt es Patches


----------



## Amlug_celebren (11. Dezember 2010)

Argghh,
scheissgeiles Game, gleich meiner Freundin auch noch Geschenkt, damit wir zusammen zocken können, und ruckel, ruckel, ruckel aber am Notebook liegts ausnahmsweise nicht, scheiß kombo, ATI Mobility HD4850 und NFS...
Auf dem PC mit der hD5870 läufts, da ist aber auch nur 10.10 installiert...

Mal sehen vielleicht bringt 10.10 auf dem Schleppi was?!!!


----------



## RapToX (11. Dezember 2010)

drecksspiel regt mich mittlerweile nur noch auf. wird man von einem cop der crasht noch verhaftet. nur noch lächerlich


----------



## Galford (11. Dezember 2010)

Für PC Spieler mal wieder das Übliche:



			
				 EA Spencer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey all, unfortunately we will not be releasing Need for Speed Hot Pursuit PDLC for the PC. While we are certainly committed to providing the best possible game experience and ongoing support for our PC community, (as you have already noted) we have a limited amount of resources that makes it so that we are unable to deliver new content to all platforms. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience, but on the positive side we do have more updates and content on the way for PC players--look for news very soon


 
Policy toward Pc gamers? - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit General Discussion - Need for Speed: EA Forums

Ach ja, das P bei PDLC steht für Premium. Und dieser Spencer scheint wirklich echt zu sein, ist er doch auch im offiziellen Podcast zu World vertreten.


Es gibt also, wenn ich den letzten Satz richtig intepretieren, doch ein kleines Trostpflaster für PC Spieler. Aber halt, es fehlen doch eigentlich die Resourcen? Vielleicht bekommen wir PC Spieler ja ein paar zusätzlich Lackierungen, oder ein paar weitere tolle HP-Werbe-Vinyls für NFS World (als Cross Promotion) 

Nein, jetzt ernsthaft. Da wirft EA vor ein paar Wochen zig Mitarbeiter raus, und beklagt sich jetzt über mangelde Resourcen. Auch Mitarbeiter in Kanada könnten doch DLC für den PC umsetzten oder zumindest daran mitarbeiten, unabhängig davon ob Criterion in England sitzt. Ist ja nicht so als müsste man heute Informationen noch telegrafieren.


Hier gibt es auch eine Newsmeldung dazu:
http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/12/10/need-for-speed-hot-pursuit-pc-wont-get-newly-announced-dlc/


----------



## ph1driver (11. Dezember 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich, was erwartet ihr? Das ist EA und NFS. Die Serie ist seit MW Tot und wird es wohl auch nicht mehr zurück schaffen.


----------



## Ascor (11. Dezember 2010)

Ohne 16:9 Screen geht garnichts.
Ich sage LÄCHERLICH.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ascor schrieb:


> Ohne 16:9 Screen geht garnichts.
> Ich sage LÄCHERLICH.



???

Ich spiele auf 16:10 und auf 4:3 geht das game auch. Bestimmte Leute


----------



## Ascor (11. Dezember 2010)

Soll ich dir mal ein Bild von meinem Screen während eines Online Matches geben?
Diese dumme "XYZ ist in das Nagelband von QWERTZ" gefahren geht über den ganzen Bildschirm.
Ich sehe fast nichts mehr.


----------



## Freeak (11. Dezember 2010)

Habe auch 16:9 auf meinem 24" und keine Probleme, ich weiß nicht was du hast.....


----------



## Ascor (11. Dezember 2010)

"Habe auch 16:9 auf meinem 24" und keine Probleme, ich weiß nicht was du hast....."
Weil man mit 16:9 keine Probleme hat.
weil du eben mehr bildfläche hast.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2010)

Die schriften nerfen auch bei nem 16:9 oder 16:10 bildschirm. Falls es SOOO schlimm ist dann wirf das hud raus, dann haste keine schriften mehr.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2010)

Mal was anderes, sind euch schon cheater über den weg "gefahren"?
Ich hatte vermutlich gerade das vergnügen, weil eine andere Erklärung finde ich für diese Situation nicht.
Kurzbeschreibung:
Ich fahre nen SL65 black Series, der Gegner hat den gleichen Wagen. Das Rennen ist 12km lang. Das Rennen geht los UND der gegner bleibt stehen!!!!! ich fahre mein rennen mache keine Fehler, keine Unfälle usw, nach ein paar km kommt die Einblendung "dein vorsprung beträgt 39sek", ich fahre weiter und weiter(verpasse keine sinnvolle Abkürzung). 3 km vor dem ziel erscheint der Typ auf meiner karte, überholt mich mit dauernitro(ging nicht einmal aus), der typ driftete noch nichtmal durch die kurven sondern schliff einfach mit nitro an der Begrenzung lang. Ende der geschichte: ER gewinnt mit 5 sek Vorsprung!!!!!
Youtube ist ja auch schon voll von "Trainer videos"......eyyyy es ist echt zum brechen!

Habt Ihr schon ähnliche Situationen erlebt???


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

Nöö, ich hab vorhin einen aber sauber abgezockt der dann sofort beleidigt ausm Game gegangen ist


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2010)

@Wa1lock

Ich bin ja kein schlechter Verlierer, ganz im gegenteil --> ich mag herausforderungen!^^
Aber würde dich es nicht wundern, wenn du ein perfektes rennen fahren würdest, und dir jemand trotzdem über 40 sekunden auf den pelz brennt --> und DAS auf einer relativ kurzen Strecke....


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

Doch schon aber NfS Online hacken ist komisch ^^


----------



## Own3r (24. Dezember 2010)

So ich habe jetzt NFS HP und bin schon ein bisschen gefahren - echt cool !

Wer mit mir mal Online Spielen will, kann mir ja eine PN schicken


----------



## Metbier (29. Dezember 2010)

Háb da ein Pob. mit NFSHP. Ich hab meinen Rechner vor ein paar tagen neu gemacht, hab heute das Spiel drauf, den 1. Patch drauf, alles normal, bis ich eine Belibige Taste drücken soll, damit das Spiel los geht. Jetzt geht das Spiel nänmlich komplett aus! Dann steht da plözlich von Windows: Need for Speed HP Application funktioniert nicht.

kann mit da jemad weiter helfen ?

Gruß Metbier


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab das Spiel auch. Zwar für die XBox 360 aber das ist das geilste NFS (mit Most Wanted ), was es je gab. Most Wanted ist ein Klassiker, aber HP übertrifft meiner Meinung nach alles


----------



## RapToX (30. Dezember 2010)

du hast noch nie nfs 3: hot pursuit und die anderen alten teile gespielt oder?
das neu hp find ich ganz ok, mehr aber auch nicht. im vergleich zum ganz alten sieht es kein land. man hätte viel mehr aus dem spiel machen können, stattdessen wurde leider viel potnezial verschenkt.




Metbier schrieb:


> Háb da ein Pob. mit NFSHP. Ich hab meinen Rechner  vor ein paar tagen neu gemacht, hab heute das Spiel drauf, den 1. Patch  drauf, alles normal, bis ich eine Belibige Taste drücken soll, damit  das Spiel los geht. Jetzt geht das Spiel nänmlich komplett aus! Dann  steht da plözlich von Windows: Need for Speed HP Application  funktioniert nicht.
> 
> kann mit da jemad weiter helfen ?
> 
> Gruß Metbier


gleiches problem hab ich auch.
hab das spiel bisher nur auf dem alten win-xp rechner gespielt. jetzt hab ichs mal auf dem neuen pc installiert und sobald ich die savegames (aus dem "criterion games" ordner in den eigenen dateien) von dem alten rechner auf den neuen kopiere, bekomme ich den gleichen fehler. wenn ich die daten wieder rauslösche, kann ichs ohne probleme starten. allerdings müßte ich dann wieder von null beginnen 
muß mal testen, an welcher datei genau das liegt.


----------



## Galford (30. Dezember 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> du hast noch nie nfs 3: hot pursuit und die anderen alten teile gespielt oder?


 
Und was gibt es da zu lachen? Ist eben seine Meinung. 

Ich spiele die NFS-Reihe seit 1996 und habe mit der Special Edition des ersten Teils angefangen, und trotzdem habe ich Hot Pursuit (2010) auf einer anderen Webseite in meine Topp5-Liste der NFS Spiele aufgenommen. Die Beurteilung eines Spieles hat eben auch mit dem eigenen Geschmack zu tun. Da ändert auch ein nichts.


>

Zum zweiten Patch für die PC Version gibt es über Twitter die Aussage, dass dieser für Anfang Januar geplant ist. Was natürlich aufgrund des heutigen Datums ja nicht verwunderlich ist, aber immerhin heißt es nicht Ende Januar oder Februar. Außerdem bringt der zweite Patch auch neu Inhalte - mal abwarten ob es Nennenswertes ist.

http://twitter.com/#!/NeedforSpeed/status/18043743965814785



Wer eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hat dürfte es vielleicht interessieren, dass im neuen Geforce-Treiber, der nächte Woche erscheinen soll, auch der Fix für das nicht funktionierende Anti-Aliasing enthalten sein soll.

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=185906&view=findpost&p=1166764


----------



## Metbier (30. Dezember 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> du hast noch nie nfs 3: hot pursuit und die anderen alten teile gespielt oder?
> das neu hp find ich ganz ok, mehr aber auch nicht. im vergleich zum ganz alten sieht es kein land. man hätte viel mehr aus dem spiel machen können, stattdessen wurde leider viel potnezial verschenkt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi, danke jetzt funktionierts wieder, hab die Save Sachen gelöscht. Blöde ist nur, ich war schon so weit 
Und ich hab jetzt wieder das alte Problem, mit der Steuerung, nach der ersten einstellung ging noch alles am Pad, nach dem ich das Spiel aus gemacht hat, und neu gestartet hab, hate es die einstellungen nicht übernommen am Pad mit der Lenkung 
Also weiter mit Tastatur spielen

Ich hoffe ja der neue Patch hilft!!!


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2010)

Novox schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel auch. Zwar für die XBox 360 aber das ist das geilste NFS (mit Most Wanted ), was es je gab. Most Wanted ist ein Klassiker, aber HP übertrifft meiner Meinung nach alles


Ist zwar deine Meinung aber, Most Wanted!?
Das war (meiner Meinung nach) eines der schlechtesten NfS Teile, die besten waren:
1.NfS Porsche
2.NfS Hot Pursuit (3)
3.NfS Underground 2
4.NfS Underground
5.NfS Hot Pursuit (14)
Ok Underground war völlig aus dem Konzept, aber die Tuningmöglichkeiten


----------



## RapToX (30. Dezember 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Und was gibt es da zu lachen? Ist eben seine Meinung.


also mal ehrlich, hp ist zwar ganz solide, aber das beste nfs aller zeiten? sry, aber ich find das zum totlachen^^ (und das ist auch nur meine persönliche meinung )
ich mach ja keinem einen vorwurf, wenn er die alten teile nicht gespielt hat. aber wenn dem so ist, dann sollte man nicht mit solchen äußerungen ("bestes nfs, das es je gab") um sich werfen.




Metbier schrieb:


> Hi, danke jetzt funktionierts wieder, hab die Save Sachen gelöscht. Blöde ist nur, ich war schon so weit
> Und ich hab jetzt wieder das alte Problem, mit der Steuerung, nach der  ersten einstellung ging noch alles am Pad, nach dem ich das Spiel aus  gemacht hat, und neu gestartet hab, hate es die einstellungen nicht  übernommen am Pad mit der Lenkung
> Also weiter mit Tastatur spielen
> 
> Ich hoffe ja der neue Patch hilft!!!


ich sehe grade, dass ich vor ein paar seiten bereits eine lösung für beide probleme gepostet habe 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...peed-hot-pursuit-nfs-14-a-21.html#post2455112

les dir den verlinkten thread mal durch, dann sollte es klappen


----------



## Metbier (30. Dezember 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich, hp ist zwar ganz solide, aber das beste nfs aller zeiten? sry, aber ich find das zum totlachen^^ (und das ist auch nur meine persönliche meinung )
> ich mach ja keinem einen vorwurf, wenn er die alten teile nicht gespielt hat. aber wenn dem so ist, dann sollte man nicht mit solchen äußerungen ("bestes nfs, das es je gab") um sich werfen.
> 
> 
> ...


 

KLASSE SUPER DANKE


----------



## Galford (30. Dezember 2010)

Okay, lassen wir dass mit dem "Besten NFS aller Zeiten" mal beiseite, immerhin geht es hier um Hot Pursuit und den passenden Thread zu NFS-Serien-Diskussion gibt es schon:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/11701-bestes-need-speed-aller-zeiten.html





Wa1lock schrieb:


> aber, Most Wanted!?


 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,798237/Gesucht-Das-beste-Need-for-Speed-Ergebnis-des-Community-Votes/Rennspiel-Sportspiel-Simulation/News/

(Soooo schlecht kann Most Wanted wohl kaum sein, aber das soll jetzt keine Diskussion werden)



@Metbier
Gibtst du dann Bescheid, ob das alte Savegame dann jetzt funktioniert? Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren, immerhin will ich HP evtl. auch später mal auf einem neuen Rechner spielen.


>

Edit: die Beta Version der neuen Treiber für Nvidia-Karten ist online (bei Nvidia.com bei den Beta-Treibern). Die Version 266.35 ermöglicht jetzt auch Anti-Aliasing in Hot Pursuit auf Nvidia Karten - das Ergebnis ist gut, aber nicht perfekt. Trotzdem ist das Bild sehr viel ruhiger (im positiven Sinne). Wann WHQL-Treiber erscheinen ist scheinbar etwas unklar (doch noch diese Woche ?)

Edit: wie in der User-News zum Treiber angemerkt wurde, funktioniert AA scheinbar erst ab einer GTX460 aufwärts.


----------



## Novox (30. Dezember 2010)

@ Wa1lock & RapTox

Okay, ich kann verstehen dass ihr nicht meiner Meinung seid, aber so ist es halt  Und doch ich habe auch die alten Teile gespielt. Mir kommt es nicht drauf an, wie bei welchem Spiel die Landschaft aussieht oder sonstwas, mir gehts da meistens hauptsächlich um die Karren. Mit Most Wanted hab ich einfach die geilsten Verfolgungsjagden erlebt, somit hat mir das am meisten Spass gemacht. Und das neue ist aufgrund der ganzen Luxusschlitten halt perfekt für mich, weil ich sowas liebe 

Ist halt einfach nur meine Meinung, da finde ich es etwas unangebracht, wenn es dann heißt, ihr lacht euch dadrüber tot. Ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung, wenn ihr meint, das und das NFS wäre das beste, lach ich dadrüber auch nicht


----------



## ph1driver (31. Dezember 2010)

Novox schrieb:


> @ Wa1lock & RapTox
> Mit Most Wanted hab ich einfach die geilsten Verfolgungsjagden erlebt, somit hat mir das am meisten Spass gemacht.)



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Und ich habe bis auf den Ersten Teil auch alle mehrmals durch.


----------



## Galford (4. Januar 2011)

Na, ich weiß nicht ob es sich lohnt das extra zu posten, aber ich mach es halt. Im EA-Forum zu Hot Pursuit hat ein EA Mitarbeiter geschrieben:



> PC Patch 2 is still on the way (it was delayed a bit by the holidays)--we hope to have an update for you pretty quick.


 
what happened to the second pc patch? - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit General Discussion - Need for Speed: EA Forums


Und bei Twitter heißt es:


> PC Patch is still slated for early part of January. When the devs finish it, we'll give it to you.


----------



## Own3r (4. Januar 2011)

Gut zu wissen das es bald einen 2. Patch gibt


----------



## kreids (16. Januar 2011)

hey,ist es evtl möglich das man zusammen mit einem zocken kann der das game aber auf der ps3 hat?

wäre sehr dankbar für die info.

mfg


----------



## cane87 (17. Januar 2011)

Nein ist leider zusammen mit der PS3 nicht möglich. Habe auch Kumpels, die es für die PS3 haben. Da war mir die Grafik aber zu gubbelich. Jetzt zock ich's auch alleine für PC. Dadurch fällt AutoLog erst mal flach. Dafür entschädigen aber solche Screens  - Was mich übrigens aufregt ist, dass bei dem integrierten Foto-Tool  übelst downscaling betrieben wird und das auf den Bildern genauso  beschissen aussieht wie auf den Konsolen - damit auch ja die Vorteile  des PCs nicht so deutlich hervorstechen 

(1920x1080 @ 24xSSAA; 16xAF)


----------



## Own3r (17. Januar 2011)

Wie kannst du denn AA aktivieren?


----------



## cane87 (17. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wie kannst du denn AA aktivieren?



Musste es nur manuell im Treiber aktivieren. Macht das ganze Game noch um einiges hübscher . heute Abend lad ich noch ein paar mehr Screens auf mein Sysprofile - oder gibts hier sowas wie einen Screenshot Thread?


----------



## Own3r (17. Januar 2011)

Welchen Treiber hast du? Denn bei mir (CCC 10.10) stürzt das Game sofort ab, wenn ich AA im Treiber manuell einstelle


----------



## Galford (17. Januar 2011)

cane87 schrieb:


> oder gibts hier sowas wie einen Screenshot Thread?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...t-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-348.html


----------



## ph1driver (17. Januar 2011)

Geht denn AA mit ATI? Soweit mir bekannt ist das doch erst bei Nvidia ab der GTX 460 möglich mit passendem Treiber.


----------



## _chris_ (17. Januar 2011)

Hatt hier jemand noch das Problem das er immer manche Gampadknöpfe erneut belegen muss? Ich muss immer nach dem Neustart des Spiels alle Richtungspfeile wie auch Gas und Bremse erneut belegen da diese sonst nicht reagieren. Hab den neusten Patch installiert.

MfG


----------



## Galford (17. Januar 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Hatt hier jemand noch das Problem das er immer manche Gampadknöpfe erneut belegen muss?
> MfG


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...peed-hot-pursuit-nfs-14-a-21.html#post2455112

(---> Post #208)


----------



## cane87 (17. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber hast du? Denn bei mir (CCC 10.10) stürzt das Game sofort ab, wenn ich AA im Treiber manuell einstelle



Ich habe CCC 10.12. Damit klappts eigentlich problemlos


----------



## skdiggy (18. Januar 2011)

Ich und mein Freund wollten das erste mal mit Hot Pursuit online zusammen zocken bei der Ps3.Doch Autolog trennt uns immer von den Servern.Weiß einer warum das passiert??????????


----------



## _chris_ (18. Januar 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...peed-hot-pursuit-nfs-14-a-21.html#post2455112
> 
> (---> Post #208)



Vielen Dank, hat geklappt, allerdings ist das dort etwas ungenau beschrieben.


----------



## Xion4 (18. Januar 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Fachleute, ich hab dieses Problem nun heute zum ca. 10. mal gehabt, und es nervt:

Ich fahre ein Rennen, es geht eng an eng auf die Zielgerade, ich bin vor meinem Gegner, er an meiner Stossstange, im warsten Sinne des Wortes, also ich klar vor ihm. In der Rennabrechnung bin ich dann aber zwischen 3 und 6 hundertstel hinter ihm.

Die Gegner haben keine Lags gehabt, ebenso wenig wie ich, dank 32Mbit und nem immer guten Ping, also was zur Hölle ist denn da los?


----------



## Galford (19. Januar 2011)

Der zweite Patch für die PC Version von Hot Pursuit ist nur verfügbar:

Hot Pursuit PC Patch 2 Released | Need for Speed Racing Game




> The following issues have been fixed in this patch:
> 
> Flickering graphics after Alt-Tabbing out of the game and back.
> Controller configurations sometimes failing to save correctly.
> ...


 

Anmerkung von mir:
Diese drei Autos haben Konsolenbesitzer schon vor Wochen kostenlos bekommen (1 Million Challenge). PC Spieler wurden neue Inhalte mit dem Patch versprochen, wenn die drei Autos jetzt wirklich alles ist, wäre das doch sehr enttäuschend. Habe es aber noch nicht nachgeprüft, was ich aber jetzt mache - bin also mal weg.

Schneller als die User News


----------



## Own3r (19. Januar 2011)

Mal sehen, werde es sofort installieren. Ich habe eigentlich jeden Tag geschaut, ob er verfübar ist, nur heute nicht


----------



## Galford (19. Januar 2011)

Mir ist, bis auf eben die drei neuen Autos, nichts Neues aufgefallen. Für einen Patch, der am 03.12. angekündigt wurde und erst jetzt erscheint, schon ein bißchen wenig.

Immerhin hat man schon im Vorfeld versucht, PC Spieler doch gerade mit diesen kostenlosen Inhalten darüber zu vertrösten, dass keine Bezahl-DLC für die PC Version erscheinen, sondern nur für die Konsolen.


----------



## ph1driver (19. Januar 2011)

Und schon drauf. Autos sind Nice, aber beim Sound hat sich mMn nichts geändert, und wenn dann nur sehhhhhhhr minimal.


----------



## Own3r (19. Januar 2011)

Problem: Keine ist atm online ! Warum machen die keinen fetten Banner im Spiel: Patch 1.0.0.2 erschienen ?

Sonst funzt der Patch gut, der Sound ist jetzt auch lauter - bin bisher nur den lambo gefahren


----------



## Galford (19. Januar 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Und schon drauf. Autos sind Nice, aber beim Sound hat sich mMn nichts geändert, und wenn dann nur sehhhhhhhr minimal.


 
Persönlich hatte ich mit meiner X-Fi eigentlich nie den Eindruck, dass die Autos viel zu leise wären. Vielleicht war es eher ein Problem mit gängigen On-Board-Soundchips?




Own3r schrieb:


> Problem: Keine ist atm online !


 
Man kann nur mit Leuten spielen, die die gleiche Version haben, was natürlich jetzt noch nicht so viele sind.

Der Patch ist ja auch noch nicht lange draußen. Ich habe hier ca. 5 Minuten nach dem Twitter-Post gepostet.


----------



## ph1driver (19. Januar 2011)

Bei den Nassen Strassen geht das Motorengeräusch immer noch unter.


----------



## Dr.Speed (20. Januar 2011)

Hier stand Müll.


Sorry. War etwas in Eile, als ich gesehen habe, das der Patch da ist. Hatte den Post von Galford einfach übersehen.

Ihr müsst deswegen nicht darauf rum reiten . Jeder macht mal Fehler.


----------



## ph1driver (20. Januar 2011)

@Dr.Speed

Du bist der Knaller


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Finde ich auch. Er macht seinem Namen alle Ehre 

Naja, mal sehen wie es heute mit der Onlinesituation ist. 

Edit: Naja, scheint also hätten vllt. 1% der HP Spieler den Patch installiert


----------



## Galford (20. Januar 2011)

Könnte jemand, der mit einem Xbox360 Gamepad spielt, nachschauen ob er nach dem zweiten Patch die Steuerung/Buttonbelegung für das Xbox360 Gamepad im Optionsmenü noch ändern kann? Bei mir will das Spiel das ich den Controllerbutton drücke den ich der Aktion zuweisen will, aber egal welche Buttons ich drücke, dass Spiel nimmt es nicht wahr. Das Problem hatte ich mit dem ursprünglich Spiel nicht, und auch mit dem ersten Patch nicht.

Außerdem scheint die Null-Punkt-Abfrage ungenauer zu sein als zuvor, d.h. der Wagen zeiht immer ganz leicht nach rechts oder links, anstatt wirklick gerade zu fahren.


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Jop, kann ich bestätigen, lässt sich nicht zuordnen. Für mich ist es egal, da ich in der Standardbelegung spiele, aber soetwas ist natürlich richtig blöd


----------



## Galford (20. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Jop, kann ich bestätigen, lässt sich nicht zuordnen. Für mich ist es egal, da ich in der Standardbelegung spiele, aber soetwas ist natürlich richtig blöd


 
Kannst du für mich bitte was ausprobieren. Zwar bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem (einer weiterer im dt. und einer im US Forum zu HP), ich hätte aber gerne einen weitere Bestätigung.

Es gibt ja die Nullpunkt-Abrage. Wenn der Analogstick gerade ausgerichtet ist, müsste das Auto auch gerade aus fahren. Wenn diese Abfrage unsauber ist, lenkt das Auto immer ganz leicht in die Richtung, in die zuvor gelenkt wurde, da sich die Lenkung im Spiel nicht mehr sauber in Ausgangspostion bewegt. Genau dieses Problem habe ich jetzt. Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Der Unterscheid ist nicht groß, aber wenn man mit Patch 1 und eimal auch mit Patch 2 das Spiel austestet, merke ich einen Unterschied, im Negativen für Patch 2. Kannst du das mal austesten, aber am besten wenn du schon etwas Geschwindigket drauf hast, und am besten auf einer geraden Strecke nach einer Kurve? Ich wäre sehr dankbar. Die Abfrage war in Version 1.0.0.0, und Version 1.0.1.0 sauber, nach Patch 2 deutlich unsauberer - zumindest erscheint es mir so.

Ich hatte bei HP bisher auch keine Probleme mit dem Xbox360 Pad - jetzt plötzlich mit Patch 2 sind diese da. Es scheint als hätte Criterion die Xbox360-Controller-Unterstützung verschlechter, beim Versuch die Probleme bei anderen Controllern zu beseitigen. Ich mag das Spiel wirklich und habe echt nichts gegen Criterion, aber das ist wirklich ein schlechter Scherz.


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Nullpunktabfrage. Vllt. hat dein Analogstick zu viel Spiel?


----------



## Galford (20. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Nullpunktabfrage. Vllt. hat dein Analogstick zu viel Spiel?


 
Wie geschrieben, VOR Patch2 hatte ich das Problem nicht. Bist du mal auf dem Highway länger gerade aus gefahren, ohne zu lenken? Aber egal, zumindest bin ich tatsächlich nicht der einzig mit dem Problem, wie ich zuvor schon erwähnt hatte.

Ich meine, es ändert eh nichts dran, das man jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr die Belegung ändern kann, was für das Xbox360 Pad vor dem 2ten Patch ohne Probleme ging. Also zumindest ein Problem gibt es definitiv.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Kannst du für mich bitte was ausprobieren. Zwar bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem (einer weiterer im dt. und einer im US Forum zu HP), ich hätte aber gerne einen weitere Bestätigung.
> 
> Es gibt ja die Nullpunkt-Abrage. Wenn der Analogstick gerade ausgerichtet ist, müsste das Auto auch gerade aus fahren. Wenn diese Abfrage unsauber ist, lenkt das Auto immer ganz leicht in die Richtung, in die zuvor gelenkt wurde, da sich die Lenkung im Spiel nicht mehr sauber in Ausgangspostion bewegt. Genau dieses Problem habe ich jetzt. Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Der Unterscheid ist nicht groß, aber wenn man mit Patch 1 und eimal auch mit Patch 2 das Spiel austestet, merke ich einen Unterschied, im Negativen für Patch 2. Kannst du das mal austesten, aber am besten wenn du schon etwas Geschwindigket drauf hast, und am besten auf einer geraden Strecke nach einer Kurve? Ich wäre sehr dankbar. Die Abfrage war in Version 1.0.0.0, und Version 1.0.1.0 sauber, nach Patch 2 deutlich unsauberer - zumindest erscheint es mir so.
> 
> Ich hatte bei HP bisher auch keine Probleme mit dem Xbox360 Pad - jetzt plötzlich mit Patch 2 sind diese da. Es scheint als hätte Criterion die Xbox360-Controller-Unterstützung verschlechter, beim Versuch die Probleme bei anderen Controllern zu beseitigen. Ich mag das Spiel wirklich und habe echt nichts gegen Criterion, aber das ist wirklich ein schlechter Scherz.



Ich glaub ich hab das selbe Problem, beim fahren ist es mir noch nicht aufgefallen, aber im Fotomodus, da schwenkt die kamera immer weiter, obwohl der stick auf der nullposition ist, das war mit dem 1. patch noch nicht so.


----------



## Own3r (21. Januar 2011)

Nach einiger Zeit habe ich jetzt auch bemerkt, dass der Patch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Das Problem, dass er in eine Richtung zieht konnte ich auf der Three Points Road besonders bemerken. Der Sound hat Bugs und kaum einer ist online, da die wenigsten den Patch installiert haben. Wie kann ich diesen Müll wieder entfernen ohne Neuinstallation? Ich habe nämlich kein Bock darauf...

Edit: Ging wohl nur Neuinstallation


----------



## Xion4 (21. Januar 2011)

Sehr genial, heute meinen ersten offensichtlichen Cheater im Rennen gehabt, ein Russe ^^, mit Dauer Nitro....tja, so kann man mit dem Gallardo schon sehr schnell sein...und einen SL65 Black Series bei 340 einfach überholen ^^

und gleich den nächsten, Level 20 als Cop und Flüchtling, aber nicht eine Kurve ohne anzuschlagen...^^


----------



## Galford (21. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe mich nochmals mit dem Problem von Patch 2 befasst. Die Abfrage des Nullpunktes ist jetzt einfach für den XBox360 Contoller ein bißchen zu penibel, bzw. die Deadzone ein kleinen bißchen zu kein.

Ich kann sogar wieder die Steuerung ändern (habe das Problem zuvor geschildert), wenn ich meinen Analogstick sanft anrüttele und dieser dann irgendwie auf den Nullpunkt geht! Aber die Toleranz (also welche Stellung des Analogsticks als neutral eingestuft wird) ist jetzt scheinbar eben geringer als vor dem zweiten Patch. 

Aber das ist natürlich schon nervig, denn vor dem 2ten Patch ging es ja auch wunderbar, und da war dann auch nichts viel zu penibel.

Trotzdem installiere ich das Spiel nochmals neu, und nur mit Patch 1. 
Über Steam (also für dort gekaufte Exemplare) gibt es den 2ten Patch scheinbar auch noch nicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2011)

Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich zu patch 1 zurück soll, die steuerung wurde auch leicht geändert, mit dem pad kann ich fast nich mehr fahren und mit der tasta geht es auch deutlich schlechter


----------



## Own3r (22. Januar 2011)

Ich habe wieder den ersten Patch installiert. Sch*** auf die Bonuswagen


----------



## Freeak (31. Januar 2011)

Könnt ihr alle nicht mit Tastaur fahren? Noob´s.


----------



## -FA- (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich hab sied dem patch 1.2 notorische Stertprobleme bei NFS.
Ich hab gleichzeitg aber den neuen nvidia-triber installliert, als auch eine online-anemdlung ausgeführt (mit autolog und mich registiert). 

woran kann das liegen?


----------



## XeonB (22. Februar 2011)

Hab immense startprobleme muss 3-4 mal doppelklicken bis was passiert - liegt das am Patch 1.2 - muss ich den extra installieren oder hat das spiel automatisch gepatcht 
Was kann ich tun, wenn damit ich wieder ohne probs reinkomme.
Heute bin ich dann auch nur bis zum autolog Verbindungsbildschirm gekommen - ist da der Server abgestürzt?
Danke

Hab echt keine Ahnung - zur Not deinstallieren und wieder installieren?

Ach ja wo lese ich die Version aus?


----------



## XeonB (23. Februar 2011)

Brauche echt Hilfe
Hab jetzt schon gehört, dass man es vielleicht wieder aktivieren muss - hab vor 2 Wochen eine neue graka eingebaut, hat danach aber super geklappt - bilde ich mir jedenfalls ein. Es wurde kein Key oder so verlangt.
Muss echt 3-4 mal starten und dann hängt sich das Spiel bei der meldung verbinde mit autolog auf - nur noch drehendes Rad
Wie bitte geht das alles zusammen

Was hat es denn mit dem delizensieren auf sich und wie kann ich meine konfig sichern bei einer evtl. neuer Installation 

Bitte was muss ich tun 

Danke


----------



## Galford (17. März 2011)

Eine gute Nachricht für PC Spieler und HP Fans:

Alex Ward (Criterion) hat über Twitter verlauten lassen:



> Hot new PC update for NFS HP going live tomorrow. Fixes for 30% of all known crashes reported to us. Hopefully another one next week too.


 
Der Twitter-Post ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt 8 Stunden her (also vom 16.03.), d. h. der (dritte) Patch sollte evtl. also am 17.03. erscheinen.


Ich hoffe das die auch mein Problem mit dem Xbox360 Controller gefixt haben.


----------



## Own3r (17. März 2011)

Die bringen noch einen Patch? 

Ok, dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Galford (17. März 2011)

Der dritte Patch ist jetzt auf der Seite von Criterion Games erhältlich:

Criterion Games

(erste Meldung)


----------



## Own3r (17. März 2011)

Ich warte erst mal, bis der Patch auf der NFS Seite ist. Aber anscheinend sollen nur Crashs behoben worden sein...


----------



## Galford (17. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich warte erst mal, bis der Patch auf der NFS Seite ist. Aber anscheinend sollen nur Crashs behoben worden sein...


 
Rein theoretisch müsstest du nicht warten. Der Patch funktioniert, und kommt ja direkt von der Webseite der Entwicklern. Und ja, es werden nur Bugs gefixt und es gibt keine neuen Inhalte.


Da es allerdings heißt 


> We'll continue to analyse crashes as they're reported and we'll update again in the near future.


kann man auch auf einen weiteren Patch warten, und wenn man es eh gerade nicht spielen will, eben nicht updaten. Wer warten kann und will, sollte es evtl. wirklich tun.


Der Patch (gleicher Downloadserver) wird auch von Paul Ross (Criterion; arbeitet wirklich dort, auch wenn er nicht als EA Mitarbeiter im Forum gekennzeichnet ist) im offiziellen Forum zu HP verlinkt:
Here's an update for our Hot Pursuit PC players. - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit General Discussion - Need for Speed: EA Forums


----------



## Own3r (17. März 2011)

Jetzt ist der Patch zwar auf der NFS Seite, aber so wirklich etwas verbessert hat er ja nicht (-> Nullpunktabfrage!).


----------



## Galford (17. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> aber so wirklich etwas verbessert hat er ja nicht *(-> Nullpunktabfrage!)*


 
Bereits bei Bugzilla gemeldet bzw. das Thema ergänzt. Hoffentlich tut sich da noch was.


----------



## Freeak (20. März 2011)

Man ich will endlich neue Inhalte so wie auch die Konsoleros. Mich nervt es einfach nur, die Motivation den Titel zu zocken ist aktuell gleich 0, nicht nur wegen den Sache welchen die Konsoleros bekommen sondern auch weil es nichts weiter zu machen gibt.


----------



## Galford (28. März 2011)

Patch Nr. 4 (Version 1.04 bzw. 1.0.4.0) ist nun erschienen und kann bei Criterion heruntergeladen werden:

Criterion Games




			
				Patchnotes schrieb:
			
		

> This fixes a further 30% of the crashes we've identified, bringing us to a total of around 77% of known crashes fixed. Specifically it addresses the following:
> 
> Fixed crashes on boot on certain configurations of Windows (including when Windows Speech Recognition is installed)
> Fixed deadzone issues on Steering Wheels and XInput controllers
> ...


 

((Es ist anzunehmen, dass der Patch in Laufe des Tages auch hier online geht:
http://www.needforspeed.com/downloads

Edit: der Patch ist auf der offiziellen NFS Seite immer noch nicht erhältlich, sondern nur bei criteriongames.com. Ich hoffe das ändert sich im Laufe des heutiges Tages.
Bin selbst aber mit Arrival beschäftigt.))


Meine Meinung zum Patch:
Nach kurzem Ausprobieren, bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass meine Probleme mit der Deadzone gefixt sind. Jedenfalls passiert es jetzt *nicht* mehr, dass eine unsaubere Abfrage die Neubelegung der Steuerung verhindert, die Buttonanzeigen sich nicht richtig anpasst, oder die Kamera im Fotomodus sich manchmal von selbst bewegt. Auch die Steuerung beim Fahren scheint so genau zu sein, wie bei der Originalversion und nach dem ersten Patch, mit denen ich keine Steuerungsproblem hatte.


----------



## Own3r (28. März 2011)

Dann bin ich mal auf die Verbesserung gespannt 
Ich finde es super, dass Criterion das Spiel immernoch weiter verbessert !


----------



## Galford (29. März 2011)

Der Patch müsste sich auch inzwischen bei Spielstart selbst runterladen, wenn man den Download zuvor bestätigt.
Allerdings habe ich den Patch schon zuvor installiert und kann es nicht testen (bzw. ungern), habe aber gelesen, dass das Spiel selbst bzw. der Auto-Updater des Spiels jetzt den aktuellen Patch zum Download anbietet.

Und wie sieht es aus mit der Deadzone? Ist bei euch anderen auch das Problem mit Patch 1.04 weg?
Wenn es noch Probleme gibt, dann sollte man es jetzt noch bei Bugzilla melden.


----------



## XeonB (29. März 2011)

Hat bei mir prächtig über autoupdater funktioniert.


----------



## Freeak (30. März 2011)

Nebenbei werden glei mal nen paar neue Bugs ins Game Implementiert, die Scheinwerfer gehen gerade in Nachtrennen ohne zutum einfach mal aus, (schön Nervig) und auch die Autolog-Funktion bekommt nen neues "Update". Bereits Freunden gegenüber gewonenne Events werden Stellenweise noch als zu Absolvieren ausgegeben weil man ihn ja angeblich nicht Geschlagen habe......

Oh man, wenn man keine Fehler mehr im Spiel hat werden einfach welche reingemacht, Patch 1.05 bitte und das Pronto und als "Schadenersatz" gleich die ganzen bisherigen Konsolen-DLC´s Gratis dazu..... 

Bis zum letzten Update hatte ich keine Fehler im Game und jetz sowas, habs allerdings bisher auch nur unter Windows 7 Testen können.


----------



## Galford (30. März 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Nebenbei werden glei mal nen paar neue Bugs ins Game Implementiert, die Scheinwerfer gehen gerade in Nachtrennen ohne zutum einfach mal aus, (schön Nervig).


 
Davon habe ich schon bei älteren Versionen gelesen. Schau bitte nach ob irgenwelche Tasten auf dem Gamepad / der Tastatur doppelt belegt sind, oder setze einfach mal die Steuerung zurück (egal ob du sie zuvor geändert hast oder nicht). Danach solltest du die Belegung wieder deinen Wünschen nach anpassen können. 
Gib bitte Bescheid ob es geholfen hat. Bei mir gehen jedenfalls die Scheinwerfer definitiv nicht aus!

(Auch bei Mass Effect 2 (nach dem Firewalker-DLC) und auch bei Dead Space 2 (nach Patch 1), hatte ich von ähnlichen Problemen gehört (war aber nie selber betroffen), wobei das Zurücksetzten der Steuerungsbelegung immer geholfen hat - es wäre also kein HP exklusives Problem.)

Ansonsten melde dein Problem noch schnell bei Bugzilla (wenn du möchtest). Criterion arbeitet laut eigenen Aussagen tatsächlich an Patch 1.05, der kommenden Montag (04. April) erscheinen soll, wenn alles nach Plan läuft. Die Patchnotes sind aber noch nicht verfügbar.

Bugzilla


----------



## XeonB (30. März 2011)

Mio Licht hatte ich das gleiche Problem und es lag an einer doppelbelegung am gamepad.


----------



## Freeak (30. März 2011)

Standardeinstellungen der Steuerung wiederherstellen? Wusste gar nicht das man die Sepperat ein/auschalten kann. Hatte beim ersten Zocken auch die Steuerung anpassen müssen (Gasgeben auf A, was für ein Murks, frage mich welcher Depp sich DAS ausgedacht hat) aber da keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Prosef (4. April 2011)

In NFS HP kann ich einige Wagen nur als Cop-Version fahren. Mir ist allerdings schon ein paar Mal aufgefallen, dass die KI-Spieler diese Wagen auch als Racer fahren. Für manche Wagen benötigt man das "SCPD Rebels Pack". Doch laut der Wagen-Liste von NFS-Planet sollen schon drei Wagen im Spiel vorhanden sein, die bei mir nur in Cop-Events erscheinen.

Darunter zählen:
Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione (Coupé)
Lamborghini Gallardo LP 550-2 Valentino Balboni
Porsche Cayman S

Das Racer-Event "Racing Strips" in der Karriere ist ein Duell-Rennen zwischen dem Lamborghini Gallardo Valentino Balboni und dem Ford Shelby GT500 Super Snake. Ich kann allerdings nur den Ford nehmen. Der Lambo erscheint bei mir gar nicht.

Stehen bei euch die drei genannten Autos im Racer-Modus zur Verfügung? Gibt es diese nur in den Konsolen-Versionen (Xbox360 & PS3)? Lassen sich die dei Wagen irgendwie freischalten?

Zur Info:
Ich besitze die "Limited Edition" und habe schon alle anderen Wagen freigeschaltet. Der letzte Patch (1.04) wurde installiert. Als Racer stehe ich momentan auf Stufe 14 und als Cop auf Stufe 13.

Wagen-Liste von NFS-Planet
NFS-Planet - Shift 2 Unleashed, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift


----------



## Galford (14. April 2011)

Nur zu Info: es gibt jetzt Patch 1.05. Allerdings schon ein paar Stunden, aber bei den Patchnotes scheint es eh egal zu sein. Evtl. gibt es den Patch auch schon über den Autoupdater der Spiels (Edit: noch nicht)

Hot Pursuit PC - Version 1.05 - Criterion Games


----------



## Prosef (20. April 2011)

Meine Frage zu den freischaltbaren Wagen wurde teilweise beantwortet.
Ich bin als Racer auf Stufe 20. Da wurden auch einige Fahrzeuge freigeschaltet. Als ich später noch im Cop-Modus die Stufe 20 erreichte, gab es dann allerdings keine Autos zum Freischalten mehr.

Freigeschaltet wurden:
Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione (Coupé) - Racer
Shelby GT500 (Basismodell, nicht Supersnake) - Racer
Lamborghini Gallardo LP 550-2 Valentino Balboni - Racer
Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Superleggera - Cop

Ein Wagen fehlt mir noch: Wie komme ich an den Porsche Cayman S in der Racer-Variante ran?


----------



## Galford (20. April 2011)

Prosef schrieb:


> Ein Wagen fehlt mir noch: Wie komme ich an den Porsche Cayman S in der Racer-Variante ran?


 



> The racer version of the Porsche Cayman S is available through a promotion with Dr Pepper and is XBOX 360 only. Look for further details soon.


 
Quelle 

So verhielt es sich also in den USA.

Allerdings gab es für die Konsolenversionen (nicht PC!!!) eine Vorbestellaktion bei Amazon.*de*, bei dem der Cayman scheinbar für Xbox360 UND PS3 erhältlich war. Siehe hier

Es kann, aber muss nicht sein, dass der Cayman schon irgendwo in den Spieldaten vorhanden ist. Du kannst höchstens mal selbst googeln, ob es eine Freischaltmöglichkeit gibt (durch Mods, Trainer, Unlocker, whatever)




Edit 28.04.2011: 

Zum neuesten Patch:
Gute 2 Wochen später als auf der Criterion-Webseite, hat die offizielle NFS-Seite heute nun auch den PC Patch 1.05 gelistet. Die meisten werden den Patch aber schon haben, entweder über den Auto-Updater des Spiels oder von der Criterion-Webseite. Da sieht man aber, wie wenig sich EA um PC Spiele kümmert.
http://www.needforspeed.com/downloads


----------



## Own3r (29. April 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Edit 28.04.2011:
> 
> Zum neuesten Patch:
> Gute 2 Wochen später als auf der Criterion-Webseite, hat die offizielle NFS-Seite heute nun auch den PC Patch 1.05 gelistet. Die meisten werden den Patch aber schon haben, entweder über den Auto-Updater des Spiels oder von der Criterion-Webseite. Da sieht man aber, wie wenig sich EA um PC Spiele kümmert.
> Downloads | Need for Speed Racing Game



Ist mir auch aufgefallen 

Aber mit Shift 2 ging das ganz flott


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe da ein Problem.
Und zwar habe ich mir Hot Pursuit (Cd-Version) nun installiert.
Mein Need for Speed Shift-EA-Konto konnte ich nicht nutzen - wird nicht akzeptiert, weil die E-Mail schon belegt ist (stimmt ja - von mir...).
Nun gebe ich eine neue e-Mail-Adresse an und nach der Eingabe der Serial-Nummer bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass eine Online-Verbindung nicht möglich sei, weil der Key schon maximal benutzt sei - dabei habe ich ihn noch nicht benutzt.

Hat da wer 'ne Ahnung, was man da machen kann oder an wen man sich da wendet?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## norse (30. Juni 2011)

am besten du wendest dich an ea


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juli 2011)

Hi!

EA habe ich inzwischen probiert - die lehnen jede Unterstützung für 'gebraucht gekaufte oder bei E-Bay erworbene Spiele' ab. Seit dieser Auskunft wird jede Antwort meinerseits einfach von EA gelöscht.
Der Verkäufer verweist - zu Recht - darauf, dass das Spiel in OVP verschickt wurde.
Der Verkäufer kann vmtl. nicht mal was dafür.

Ich empfinde solches - rechtswidriges - Verhalten von EA einfach als Zumutung. Die Verlassen sich drauf, dass keiner 'nen Auslandsprozess anfängt.
Das war mit Sicherheit das letzte EA-Spiel, welches ich gekauft habe - und das geht zurück!
Kundenservice geht anders......


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Harry70 (7. August 2011)

Dieses Probelehm hatte ich auch habe ein Foto mit dem Key an EA per Mail geschickt und sie haben es wieder freigeschaltet zur Instalation. Hat 2-3 Stnden gedauert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. August 2011)

Bei mir haben die sich absolut quer gelegt - erst Hilfe abgelehnt (gebraucht gekaufte und bei E-Bay erworbene Spiele bekommen keinen Support) und danach alle Nachfragen gelöscht.

Komischerweise geht es seit einigen Tagen; mal sehen, wie es nach der in zwei Wochen fälligen Neuinstallation des Rechners aussieht....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. September 2011)

Habe mir das Spiel gestern günstig bei Steam geschossen.
Macht Laune. 

Nun brauch ich aber nen paar "Freunde". 

Wer kann helfen?


----------



## ph1driver (10. September 2011)

Ich kann helfen XD. Habs mir selber heute bei Steam gekauft. Username = Profilname hier.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. September 2011)

- DerSitzRiese
- ph1driver
- evilhackman

niemand mehr da draußen der sich der Konkurrenz aussetzen möchte?


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. September 2011)

Ich komm' nachher auch und bringe noch Formel01 mit.


----------



## uss-voyager (15. September 2011)

Funktioniert Crossfire bei dem Spiel nicht?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. September 2011)

doch - bei mir jedenfalls (2*5770 auf Asus Corsshair IV Formula)!


----------



## uss-voyager (15. September 2011)

Mhh bei mir irgend wie nicht. Mit Crossfire 40fps und ohne 60fps.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. September 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich komm' nachher auch und bringe noch Formel01 mit.



Wir warten 



uss-voyager schrieb:


> Mhh bei mir irgend wie nicht. Mit Crossfire 40fps und ohne 60fps.



nimm die 60fps


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Habt Ihr heute auch ständig Probleme, dass Ihr aus einem Spiel 'raus fliegt?
Oder der autom. Teamausgleich sich aufhängt?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## delpiero223 (1. August 2013)

So, ich buddel' den Thread nach knapp zwei Jahren mal wieder aus:

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der Hot Pursuit immer noch gerne Multiplayer zockt? Ich finde, es macht (trotz Bugs) immer noch eine Menge Spaß,  wenn man mal einen vollen Server findet. Derzeit kennt man ja jeden im MP schon persönlich 

Perfekte Überbrückung zu Rivals :thumbup:


----------



## G0NZ0 (1. August 2013)

Ich hab jetzt auch schon paar Monate nicht gezockt, aber mir hats früher auch immer Spaß gemacht. 
Sollte ich wieder anfangen.


----------



## delpiero223 (1. August 2013)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal


----------



## Dementius76 (1. August 2013)

Ich könnts auch wieder mal installieren.
Hat schon Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. August 2013)

dto....


----------

